# Xperia L/SP thread



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

Xperia L has already become so popular its selling like hot cakes in most of the shops

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Sony Xperia L Specifications*

*OS*	          Android 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)
*RAM*	 1 GB
*Processor* 1 GHz dual core Qualcomm[Krait]
*Graphics *  Adreno 305 GPU
*Display*	 4.3″ capacitive touchscreen (multi touch input)
*Resolution* 854 x 480 pixel
*Battery*	 1750 mAh
*Camera*	  8 MP auto focus camera with Led Flash and HD recording
*Front-facing Camera	*0.3 MP
*Connectivity*	3G, WiFi, Bluetooth, A-GPS, NFC
*Ports	micro *USB and 3.5 mm audio jack
*Internal Memory*	8 GB (5.5 GB usable)
*External Memory*	up to 32 GB microSD
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
TDF Owners List

*Xperia L*

1)theserpent
2)Nipun
3) XxNiKxX 
4)Kiss
5)Jay
6)eduku 
7)Charlie
8)Ronnie
9)Androidfan
10)Shreymittal
11)krishnandu.sarkar 
*Xperia SP*

1)mikael_schiffer 
2)vpower
3)vgowtham97 
4)Zangetsu 


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Quick Review
*

Well It all started 2 months ago, My e6 problems had increased the phone would crash atleast 3 times a day, and no day would go by without restarting the phone many times to make it work,and I was in look for a new phone, My eyes met L9 then in a few days L was announced and I waited for it to release, and wolah Now I have it the white color one.

Coming to its design
The phone has the design of xperia Arc and its pretty sleak and thin,The white color looks the best and sony knows how to design the phone.Built it not the cheap plasticy feeling like your samsung phone,the volume button is very hard and is little tough to press.
The phone does feel good in hands.

*Performance*

It has a 1 gb ram and a dual core underneath, but apps do take a little while to load,but the phone is quite snappy.
Will update more in the full review

*Display*

The display is great the colors are bright and not over saturated,but if you want a better display go for L9, While playing temple run I could see some things getting pixelated(due to a lower PPI).
Other than that a 4.3"(4" as 0.3 goes for soft keys) is enough, you can easily type a message and there's no strain in the eye.


*MUSIC*

This is the place where Xperia L completely shines,the walkman app(by sony) is truly the best music app out there,people are crying to get this app.The music is crisp,bass is excellent the quality is as good as ipod.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
XPERIA L FACEBOOK Group *www.facebook.com/groups/199240316894717/?notif_t=group_r2j_approved

*XPERIA L ROOTING METHOD* *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42150929


*Custom ROMS*

NIL


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Bought my Xperia SP yesterday, right after my graduation results were announced (secured 74.75%, Gold Medalist ). Used for about 1 and half days so far, and here are my preliminary impressions :-

Like- 

Body, it feels great, the feel, the weight,the metal band around the body.. Its a piece of art. Frankly speaking i find it better looking than Xperia Z which is wat...2 slabs of glass front n back  like iPhone 4. Apple ditched that design for HTC One-ish aluminium treatment long way back lol. The build is solid, and i am sure it can endure some major drops. It instills such confidence in my hand!! 

Display- I have no idea why people complained about the viewing angles... its pretty good, i mean today 2 of my sis and i were watching videos together. I was sitting and they were standing, and they had no probs. It doesnt have crazy view angles like IPS displays  but for me this is more than okay.In fact i wished the viewing angle was worse cuz i like privacy and in India every damn passerby peeks at your screen >_<    >:0 

Speed- As expected, every game runs smooth and awesome. ANother commendable and usually unmentioned plus point is the loading speed. games load a LOT faster in Xperia SP compared to my bro's Sensation XE and my old Galaxy S2(Jellybean).The in game menu transitions and speed from going from one page to the next are also a lot faster eg. Falling Fred, Great Big War Game etc

Ok ill cut everything short and come down to the BAD aspects of this phone -

1) The camera is worse than my Galaxy S2 in low light, but better in Daylight(i think) and in taking sceneries. The Camera startup/launch speed is also surprisingly slower than expected. I think the Xperia S is faster in camera launch.Cant compare with Galaxy S2 cuz my old phone has some camera load issues. In room lighting, slight movements are also hazy. And at times, disabling Superior Auto gave sharper,but duller pictures...Guess i need to sit an entire day experimenting and knowing the camera well.

2) Yesterday when i connected the phone through USB to my PC i got an ELECTRIC SHOCK from the metal Power Key :0. Scared the bejeezus outta me. My PC is badly earthed so that's not the phone's fault , but be careful guys.

3) The USB port on the phone is like a virgin woman!! Even the supplied USB wire is really tight ... Maybe after repeated "use" it will become "loose" heheh..

4)Cant disable the Bling Bling lights that light up while charging. No settings can change it. I put the phone under my pillow when charging before sleep.

5) USB MTP feature needs EJECT/Unmount option badly. I almost screwed up my 8GB SDHC Card,window stopped detecting it. Learned a lesson, now i use only Mass Storage option, no more MTP for me.

6) The VGA front cam is a joke. Pffttttt!! Even Rs10k Indian androids have better front cam  I used it once, and i will never use it again 

7) And finally, the overall GREYISH effect of the blacks in the display. Cant help it, im coming from a Super AmoLED Display phone  so its pretty awkward for me...will take days to adjust to the "NOT SO BLACK" blacks ... oh and the default yellowness of display. I set the saturation to 9.0 and Hue to 190 degrees. NOW its perfect, AMOLEDish whites 

By the way, don't get disheartened by the number of gripes i mentioned. 7 is nothing compared to the 100s of goodness of this phone. The best buy at upper-mid range. Unless the Galaxy S4 Mini is priced way below this phone(which is a high possibility), the SP will rule this segment till Winter season.


If any one have any queries, shoot away...

One more thing, GREAT BATTERY... People say its good, better than most, etc etc. Those are understatements. This phone's battery is REALLY GREAT...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

+1.to the vga camera LOL,anything is better than that


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Third(Second in this thread) Xperia L here. 
Got it for 17.5k. Shopkeepers were real mean, they quoted 17.2k with screen guard 4 days ago and now raised up, to 17800! Finally got from an old trusted shop.

*Impressions so far:
*Certainly better than my previous (damaged) phone.
Battery life leaves a bit more to be expected, but it should improve after update. It's better than my previous phone anyway.
White color is great.
Back panel's texture says it would attract dirt easily. Not tried though  
Primary camera is good. Better than L9's.
The bottom - bar light is great. Gives the phone a nice look.
Screen is at the fine dividing line of "large enough" and "too large".

Photo:


Spoiler



*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/977909_626479474047629_1420017735_o.jpg



Expect more, better photos to follow tomorrow. 

Update: It's possible to access internal memory and SD Card via USB without unmounting it from phone. 

Update 2: While copying a movie of an unsupported file extension, it warns you that the device might not be able to play it because of its format. Brilliant! 


A small, quick look at camera quality. In the frame: The big cat.



Spoiler



*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/980442_626492164046360_96702084_o.jpg
*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/581984_626492084046368_1204777221_n.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Can anyone post the about phone screenshot of L?
 With the kernel info please


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

^Will Do in some time


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



ZTR said:


> Can anyone post the about phone screenshot of L?
> With the kernel info please


*i.imgur.com/SVnQOmU.png

Link


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



ZTR said:


> Can anyone post the about phone screenshot of L?
> With the kernel info please



*i.imgur.com/J3fZAvf.png

Have not updated the phone yet.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Congrats Nipun 

I suggest you follow the same advice I gave to Serp about the battery. Will make sure you get good battery life in the long term.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



randomuser111 said:


> Congrats Nipun
> 
> I suggest you follow the same advice I gave to Serp about the battery. Will make sure you get good battery life in the long term.



bro, that dint make any difference .
How to turn of USSD notification-Vibration


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

^

It takes time as I said. All Sony phones take 2 weeks for battery to settle. But by doing what I suggested, you ensure you get consistently good battery life for the long term. 

For Vibration just disable vibration in settings - sound


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Xperia L is surely selling like hot cakes 

I have disabled all vibration there still it vibrates-I'm sure that only eats up 5% battery

I think I found it-Go to Message setting turn of vibration notification


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



theserpent said:


> Xperia L is surely selling like hot cakes
> 
> I have disabled all vibration there still it vibrates-I'm sure that only eats up 5% battery
> 
> I think I found it-Go to Message setting turn of vibration notification


Isn't there any option in settings to disable haptic feedback?


----------



## vpower (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Congrats *@theserpent*! you got Xperia L finally! 

Add me on SP list in the opening post. X:SP review from me coming soon


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Isn't there any option in settings to disable haptic feedback?



Ahh No there isn;t


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

*Phone pics:
*
*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419084_626736904021886_706012310_n.jpg



Spoiler



*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942120_626736940688549_122093543_n.jpg

*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/6586_626736917355218_1252355022_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/389194_626736967355213_957292956_n.jpg

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970043_626737010688542_1044372055_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389670_626737000688543_548988191_n.jpg

*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/425241_626737014021875_787701809_n.jpg

*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/947155_626737037355206_118991668_n.jpg

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383488_626737054021871_971280423_n.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

There is, under sounds - vibrate on touch


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

*Outdoor Camera Samples* (Full resolution pics here:  *imgur.com/a/CHuOj#0 )

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945559_626738097355100_1443928915_n.jpg



Spoiler



*sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/960127_626738057355104_896099706_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/934015_626738050688438_765701519_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601712_626738140688429_974219240_n.jpg

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/935746_626738127355097_1024148153_n.jpg

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/421187_626738190688424_778535217_n.jpg

*sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/226738_626738227355087_1627033478_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/935502_626738164021760_1076246496_n.jpg

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/972061_626738214021755_331732726_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/934823_626738277355082_44343894_n.jpg

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/179785_626738287355081_1837772602_n.jpg

*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/401794_626738334021743_666446764_n.jpg

*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969493_626738344021742_801552894_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/10115_626738364021740_1308162410_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389653_626738434021733_804547470_n.jpg

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970631_626738414021735_264325628_n.jpg

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971996_626738410688402_1502308289_n.jpg

*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601211_626738460688397_114473827_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971449_626738560688387_1758745190_n.jpg

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/7847_626738590688384_85055379_n.jpg

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/960171_626738677355042_1516067499_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945249_626738674021709_1185849099_n.jpg

*sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/601220_626738670688376_1430899707_n.jpg

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395251_626738737355036_153008295_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/375632_626738740688369_1748460629_n.jpg



A funny thing about this phone, you can put in your sim without taking out the battery, but to change the memory card, you need to take out the battery.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

I See no one is doing the system update yet.... guess we are all too busy downloading Apps and Games  
By the way is the update big? i am kinda tired of seeing that notification...and my net speed is very slow and erratic.

And one more thing, is the camera performance of SP and L same???
I see the pics for L has really overdone reds. In my SP, the greens are too green!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

why this new thread??there's already 2013 xperia lineup..


----------



## quagmire (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

@Nipun, nice photography and location.. 
XL seems to have the best camera under 20k phones..
Have you manually edited any of the photos?
Can you post some night shots ?  Try messing with shutter speed etc.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

XPERIA L ROOT 
[XL] [Root]Guide: Rooting Xperia L (C2104, C2105) - xda-developers


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



mikael_schiffer said:


> I See no one is doing the system update yet.... guess we are all too busy downloading Apps and Games
> By the way is the update big? i am kinda tired of seeing that notification...and my net speed is very slow and erratic.


I will update today. Serpent has already done it. Took him 4 hours +.



> I see the pics for L has really overdone reds. In my SP, the greens are too green!


When HDR was on, it did so.
Here's a comparison with HDR off & on. (Also noticeable in lake & crow pics above)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FQZI623.jpg


When HDR is on, phone takes more time to capture the image.



bhushan2k said:


> why this new thread??there's already 2013 xperia lineup..


Most news there is about new phones coming from Sony and other phones. It would be nice to have a thread with just information about this specific phone. Mods may merge if they find this wrong though.



quagmire said:


> @Nipun, nice photography and location..
> XL seems to have the best camera under 20k phones..
> Have you manually edited any of the photos?
> Can you post some night shots ?  Try messing with shutter speed etc.



Thanks. Not edited any of them. Will post night shots in, err, night?
I can try to mess with shutter speed etc, but I really don't know what does what so I will end up with completely wrong pics. Better let a someone else do this. 

The camera is mostly to be used to capture beauty of Indian roads(see my signature), and it can do so in any settings so...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Hey guys, dont guys,when u install HD games,the huge ones, do u place the data files in Internal memory or SD card?  FINAL FANTASY 3 runs only when I place the data file in internal memory's obb folder...


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

Add me in the SP owners list....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*

If Any SP owner has rooted. please provide me the link on how to root Ill add it in the main post


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



theserpent said:


> If Any SP owner has rooted. please provide me the link on how to root Ill add it in the main post



u wana kill ur phone so soon??


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



gta0gagan said:


> u wana kill ur phone so soon??



ಠ_ಠ

5char.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> XPERIA L ROOT
> [XL] [Root]Guide: Rooting Xperia L (C2104, C2105) - xda-developers



Root and then install Greenify for better battery life


----------



## ZTR (Jun 3, 2013)

SP Root:
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272741

Xperia L review
*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_l-review-934.php


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

Some low light photo samples. Didn't take many photos, was busy, sorry.

With flash:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/M75z34sh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iEA4auGh.jpg



Without flash, normal mode:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lkKt6oFh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gCYyf5gh.jpg



The above shot, with HDR on:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/1onHUXVh.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

Not bad for a mid ranger  surely the best 20k phone camers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2013)

Nipun said:


> A funny thing about this phone, you can put in your sim without taking out the battery, but to change the memory card, you need to take out the battery.





			
				GSMArena said:
			
		

> You'll need
> to remove the battery to get to
> the SIM compartment






theserpent said:


> Not bad for a mid ranger  surely the best 20k phone camers



Again, GSMArena says that, though the phone is competent, but surely not the best.

One surprising thing about L is it's loudspeaker test results. I bet it's the first ever Sony phone with a decent speaker volume kicking almost all.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Again, GSMArena says that, though the phone is competent, but surely not the best.



Yea.. Someone needs to ask them which is the best phone Sub 20k .. lol


----------



## Shah (Jun 4, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Yea.. Someone needs to ask them which is the best phone Sub 20k .. lol



GSMArena is not an Indian based tech site. Remember it, buddy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2013)

^ Your point being?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ Your point being?



Well lets say in other countries yeah there are many many better phones-Nexus 4 is almost the same cost as Xperia L in us


----------



## Nipun (Jun 5, 2013)

This is what happens when HDR is on with fast moving objects(or in this case, animals):
*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/977634_627663073929269_1958979832_o.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 5, 2013)

Umm hey guys..i never had this issue or noticed this issue with Galaxy S2... but on my Xperia SP, the data or obb files of Games go to the     Internal memory by default... If i shift those data files to SD card, in the same directory (sd/android/dat) the game refuses to run.
Now on other phones, with internal as well as external ones, games used to run even when the data/obb files were in SD Card.
...... whats wrong with this Xperia?? Anyone else got the same problem? My 5.8GB internal memory is RED and full, only few MB free space left due to huge data files of games >_<


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 5, 2013)

^

It's due to JB. JB doesn't  allow moving game data to external storage.


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey mates add me to the list of proud SP owners  and is there any way to have native ac3 support? (not sw mode)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 6, 2013)

Here and some comparison pictures i took...low light, indoor and foggy environment
 Cropped them to focus on the finer details.
The pictures on the left are from my Sony DSC T-90 camera, the right are from the Sony Xperia SP
All settings in AUTO or default
All taken in 8mpx 4:3

I must say, my digital camera is not that good , its a very old T series model. The Xperia SP shots are mostly over-saturated. High greens, High Reds...unnatural color reproduction..

*imageshack.us/a/img39/6785/sonydsct90vssonyxperias.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img692/7614/sonydsct90vssonyxperiasn.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img507/6785/sonydsct90vssonyxperias.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img841/6785/sonydsct90vssonyxperias.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Good comparison 

Weather seems cool there!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Weather seems cool there!



Makes me sad..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 6, 2013)

brrrr..damn cold.. foggy whole morning and crazy rainfall now..at least the fog got cleared up.. Oh ya, this is Aizawl,Mizoram  
You guys should come here for holidays and chillaxx  Im wearing sweater right now...hehe..how the weather in in the plains? scorching hot eh? XDXD


----------



## sandynator (Jun 6, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> brrrr..damn cold.. foggy whole morning and crazy rainfall now..at least the fog got cleared up.. Oh ya, this is Aizawl,Mizoram
> You guys should come here for holidays and chillaxx  Im wearing sweater right now...hehe..how the weather in in the plains? scorching hot eh? XDXD



gr8 place yaar....

Saala bambai mein subah subah chaddi-baniyan pe ghoomophiro toh bhi  sab pasina pasina


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> brrrr..damn cold.. foggy whole morning and crazy rainfall now..at least the fog got cleared up.. Oh ya, this is Aizawl,Mizoram
> You guys should come here for holidays and chillaxx  Im wearing sweater right now...hehe..how the weather in in the plains? scorching hot eh? XDXD



WoW man !!

What a place.  I really envy you, just like everyone else here. LOL

Would be great if you could post more pics of your "cool" town for us


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 6, 2013)

Since its still raining, and i cant go out, i just took some pics from my balcony. Actually i have quiet a view cuz i am in South Aizawl, and i can see most of Central Aizawl and the lower areas..i can point 6-7 colonies from my vantage point.
So here goes, in the name of "CAMERA SAMPLES"  

HDR Mode 
*imageshack.us/a/img541/5170/hdrb.jpg

Panorama
*imageshack.us/a/img834/1011/panoew.jpg

Normal Shot
*imageshack.us/a/img211/3001/dsc0057ca.jpg

Romantic weather....only thing missing is a nice gal beside me and a hot steamin cup of joe 
All taken from Sony Xperia SP

(PS. How do you post pics with a SPOILER thing, to hide big images... )


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn !!! 

Thanks for those pics, Aizawl is really beautiful 

Wish I was there now


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Damn !!!
> 
> Thanks for those pics, Aizawl is really beautiful
> 
> Wish I was there now



U should see the girls..even in the chill and cold u get to see some delicious thighs


----------



## Kiss (Jun 6, 2013)

An Amazing Place to Be....


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2013)

Stick to the topic?


----------



## Kiss (Jun 6, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Stick to the topic?



Yes


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 7, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Stick to the topic?



Jst what i was thinking before uploading those 3 pics..that's why i mentioned "Camera Samples" 


Anyways, i wanna ask about the LED Lights...I get to customize the lights for notifications, calls and SMS...but other than that,the lights seem to be  pretty random.
Yesterday when charging, the lights blinked Orange, this morning its blinking Green ....and there are no settings for this..
As for the walkman player, the background light seems to be random too.

And lastly, dont you feel Sony missed out something in the "Lock Screen" option??.
 It says it lets us change what "information is displayed". When entering the settings all we can chage is lock screen wallpaper. I think Sony was trying to add customizable widgets, info etc etc in the Lock Screen.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 7, 2013)

^

When you charge, below 20% it will show red, and upto 89% orange, after 90% it turns green.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

Test some demanding games like RTCW
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.n0n3m4.rtcw4a


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally Got Xperia L delivered today by flipkart...  Serp, Add me too in that list...


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> Hey mates add me to the list of proud SP owners  and is there any way to have native ac3 support? (not sw mode)



Try BS Player.


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 10, 2013)

*not sw mode,..anyways, i think it's not possible ..can sumone add me in the sp owner's list?


----------



## vpower (Jun 12, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Finally Got Xperia L delivered today by flipkart...  Serp, Add me too in that list...





dhiman33 said:


> *not sw mode,..anyways, i think it's not possible ..can sumone add me in the sp owner's list?



Congrats guys  Welcome to club SP


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 12, 2013)

yah nd me to the sp list


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys
Since we all are limited to 5.6Gb internal memory, how goes the game collection.
As fr me, i have Need for Speed Most Wanted (1.9GB) and 2-3 HD games and i am getting Low Internal Memory warnings already (below 75%space)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2013)

Use app2sd


----------



## RohanM (Jun 14, 2013)

A bit off topic ques.
Hey _theserpent_ - How are  *Sound magic es18* ? Will they be good for my N4 ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 14, 2013)

Apps2Sd ? wat are you talking about.
Apps2SD doesnt work with Xperia's JB
I have an Apps2SD app, there is no app which can be moved to SD or Phone memory.


----------



## vpower (Jun 14, 2013)

^
App2SD is of no use in SP; 
We'll have to manage with limited internal space for now. If you have camera photos/videos/downloads on internal memory, move them to SD card..


----------



## ZTR (Jun 15, 2013)

iGyaan review of L

Sony Xperia L Full Review


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2013)

yeah, very impressive benchmarks ..


----------



## Charley (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



Nipun said:


> Have not updated the phone yet.



1. How do you do the update ? 

2. Is it necessary to take backup before doing update ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 15, 2013)

My update is taking forever  .. I will continue the download tonight last night around 20% done.  Shitty thing is that the phone needs to he connected via USB all the time grrrrr.....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

^ It took v.long for me too


----------



## Nipun (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



Charley said:


> 1. How do you do the update ?
> 
> 2. Is it necessary to take backup before doing update ?



I didn't take any backup.

Install the device software to your PC(Phone prompts this when USB is connected) and follow the instructions.
Here's a pictorial walk-through of the update process. I assume they are self explanatory so no text. 
Xperia L Update - Imgur

It took me around an hour to update.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2013)

Sometimes my touch doesnt respond when i lie the phone on my bed. I have to lift it up a bit and thne the touch starts working. If i put the phone down on the bed and touch a part of the phone then it works again, if i remove my hand touch stops responding properly again.. anyone got the same prob or just me ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2013)

static electricity ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Sometimes my touch doesnt respond when i lie the phone on my bed. I have to lift it up a bit and thne the touch starts working. If i put the phone down on the bed and touch a part of the phone then it works again, if i remove my hand touch stops responding properly again.. anyone got the same prob or just me ?



Is the Glove Mode on or off on your phone ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> *Sometimes my touch doesnt respond when i lie the phone on my bed*. I have to lift it up a bit and thne the touch starts working. If i put the phone down on the bed and touch a part of the phone then it works again, if i remove my hand touch stops responding properly again.. anyone got the same prob or just me ?



Same here


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Xperia L/SP Owners Discussion thread*



Nipun said:


> I didn't take any backup.
> 
> Install the device software to your PC(Phone prompts this when USB is connected) and follow the instructions.
> Here's a pictorial walk-through of the update process. I assume they are self explanatory so no text.
> ...



Thanks for the update process.

Which version do you have now ?


----------



## eduku (Jun 17, 2013)

Is the camera in the L any different from the one in the SP. 
Or is one better than the other?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2013)

The Xperia L camera is better than Xperia SP.. funny but true.

as for my touch response not working while lying down problem, i enabled and disabled glove mode, either way, the problem exists. And speaking of static electricity, i keep getting electrocuted when i connect the phone via USB to laptop or PC. The metalic  Power key is a electric magnet !!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2013)

^Could be a problem with your home's earthing. It's fine for me.


----------



## eduku (Jun 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The Xperia L camera is better than Xperia SP.. funny but true.



Others also with the same opinion?


----------



## lywyre (Jun 18, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The Xperia L camera is better than Xperia SP.. funny but true.
> 
> as for my touch response not working while lying down problem, i enabled and disabled glove mode, either way, the problem exists. And speaking of static electricity, i keep getting electrocuted when i connect the phone via USB to laptop or PC. The metalic  Power key is a electric magnet !!



I think the problem is with the grounding in your home wiring. Get a good electrician to fix the earthing. Most electricians don't know how do it properly or they don't do it properly.


----------



## Charley (Jun 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ It took v.long for me too



What is the version now after update ?



mikael_schiffer said:


> My update is taking forever  .. I will continue the download tonight last night around 20% done.  Shitty thing is that the phone needs to he connected via USB all the time grrrrr.....



What is the version now after update ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 19, 2013)

Update not yet done..  Too lazy to do it and doesnt improve anything .the update number is same no changes other than bug fixes which we probably will never notice.. 
 I am waiting for the newer update which was announced at xda which improves camera.  Once it comes for India i will update


----------



## Charley (Jun 19, 2013)

How to know, whether the battery is fully charged ? 

It shows me the green light even at 99 %, at the bottom of the handset


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys I'm planning to buy the SP but I'm seeing a lot of complaints about it's wifi reception range being very poor and dropping wifi connections. Is this true? It will be a deal breaker for me as I use wifi a lot and my router is 2 rooms away.


----------



## eduku (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys you can now include me as one of your own. 
I got the Xperia L today!!!


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 20, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Guys I'm planning to buy the SP but I'm seeing a lot of complaints about it's wifi reception range being very poor and dropping wifi connections. Is this true? It will be a deal breaker for me as I use wifi a lot and my router is 2 rooms away.



*Anyone?*


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2013)

When I play videos in full screen on Xperia L, it shows a blank black screen. Otherwise it plays normally. 

Why ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 20, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Update not yet done..  Too lazy to do it and doesnt improve anything .the update number is same no changes other than bug fixes which we probably will never notice..
> I am waiting for the newer update which was announced at xda which improves camera.  Once it comes for India i will update


Did you guys update to A.1.36...any bug fixes...what happened to that camera update which they were going to bring up

oh ps:- pls add me as well... 



Charley said:


> When I play videos in full screen on Xperia L, it shows a blank black screen. Otherwise it plays normally.
> 
> Why ?



Did you try it on mx player?


----------



## eduku (Jun 20, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Guys I'm planning to buy the SP but I'm seeing a lot of complaints about it's wifi reception range being very poor and dropping wifi connections. Is this true? It will be a deal breaker for me as I use wifi a lot and my router is 2 rooms away.



Why don't you get a Nexus 4? It only costs 1 K more. 
Overall it is a much better device with seamless updates from Google, unless you have a problem with the 16 GB of non-expandable storage.



Charley said:


> When I play videos in full screen on Xperia L, it shows a blank black screen. Otherwise it plays normally.
> 
> Why ?



What exactly do you mean? 
I am not sure if this will help but this is what I do. 
I am also new with the phone, but when I want to watch any videos in full screen all I do is turn the phone from vertical to horizontal, and it switches automatically as long as auto rotation is enabled.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2013)

Updated List!


----------



## eduku (Jun 20, 2013)

What list??


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2013)

Amazing 
Removed charger yesterday at  7 AM, From 8 am till yesterday 4 PM Was in standby(battery came down from 96 to 93%) then used it little(whatsapp,music for like 30 mins,little browsing) and at night was left with like 74% morning it was 71% and then again 8 hour stand by and then it was 68% and now its 40%(Downloaded 2 games of 200mb + over wifi),whatsapp etc
Best battery backup of xperia L still date



eduku said:


> What list??



Owners list


----------



## eduku (Jun 20, 2013)

If its a list of Xperia L owners, then don't forget to include me!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2013)

^Done 
Ok, Guys any good cases for Xperia L provide a link please

Wow 8 users have Xperia L,Amazing.


----------



## eduku (Jun 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Amazing
> Removed charger yesterday at  7 AM, From 8 am till yesterday 4 PM Was in standby(battery came down from 96 to 93%) then used it little(whatsapp,music for like 30 mins,little browsing) and at night was left with like 74% morning it was 71% and then again 8 hour stand by and then it was 68% and now its 40%(Downloaded 2 games of 200mb + over wifi),whatsapp etc
> Best battery backup of xperia L still date




7 AM? You are up by then?? 

Anyways lets hope that's the case with me as well, cause currently my battery back up sucks! 

And BTW the sony mobile companion is saying that there is an update available. What is the size of this update, and how long does it take? And most importantly, what improvements can I expect?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2013)

^ You din't update to 15a firmware?

Update it
PS:The update will take very long for me it took more than 4 hours

That to on a 1 mbps connection


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^Done
> Ok, Guys any good cases for Xperia L provide a link please



Yeah pls help..looked around..couldn't get a good case..pls help people


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 20, 2013)

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/70658931-b55b-4e61-9476-10c050fc558b_zpsa7569fbe.jpg


----------



## eduku (Jun 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ You din't update to 15a firmware?
> 
> Update it
> PS:The update will take very long for me it took more than 4 hours
> ...




No, not yet. In fact to be honest I haven't done much with it really. But I will update it soon. Actually currently I have about 500
MB data usage left, so I am a bit worried if that's going to be enough to download the update. 
But what improvements did you get after updating?



Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah pls help..looked around..couldn't get a good case..pls help people



Will an Xperia S (4.3"screen) case work?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 21, 2013)

@eduku...no i tried with my case...not fitting properly...the case is bigger than the phone...s/sl are longer in terms of size...


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 21, 2013)

eduku said:


> Why don't you get a Nexus 4? It only costs 1 K more.
> Overall it is a much better device with seamless updates from Google, unless you have a problem with the 16 GB of non-expandable storage.



Yup that's the exact problem. I like to carry my media with me and 16GB non expandable is just too less.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't know if you guyz know this already but restart your phone daily in morning it will last longer than usual.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2013)

^ +1.I Agree


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2013)

best back up still now


----------



## Kiss (Jun 21, 2013)

Serp would you please upload ur pic showing only the graph...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> best back up still now


Low Usage..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Low Usage..



Downloaded  2 games of 200-300 mb


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2013)

5% Screen time? That seems to be ultra low usage 
What was your total Screen On time?
In most cases the Screen should be the one which consumes maximum battery(for me its 50-60%) and not Android OS/System.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2013)

No ways,5% Screen time, I used the phone for like an 45 mins in a go+5-10 mins here and there
So 5% Is wrong

I was whatsappin for 1 hour so That stats is wrong


----------



## eduku (Jun 21, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Yup that's the exact problem. I like to carry my media with me and 16GB non expandable is just too less.



It does have USB OTG, so you can just carry a pen drive and copy the media that you want to play to the phone, and then delete it afterwards. That's what my friend who owns a Galaxy Nexus does...



kapilove77 said:


> I don't know if you guyz know this already but restart your phone daily in morning it will last longer than usual.



Is this because all the battery hogging Apps that were idle are killed off? If that is the case will killing the Apps manually work?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 21, 2013)

eduku said:


> Why don't you get a Nexus 4? It only costs 1 K more.
> Overall it is a much better device with seamless updates from Google, unless you have a problem with the 16 GB of non-expandable storage.
> 
> 
> ...



Nexus 4 looks like a better buy but correct me if i am wrong on these facts
1) Xperia SP's camera is bad, and the fix firmware isnt out for India yet.....but the Nexus 4's camera is waayyyyyy below year 2010 standards.
2) Battery, this is where Xperia's 2013 lineup have caught up... The Nexus 4 cannot match the battery life of competitive and non competitive models, let alone Xperia SP which is the longest lasting Dual Core next to RAZR mAXX and Note series. Nexus has got like approx 3 hours of web surfing time wtffffff ... The battery is really pathetic
3) Expandable storage. Well everyone is using 32GB Class 10 SD CARDS on their Xperias these days. The 12GB available storage on nexus 4 is a real downer.. 
What if someone says-"hey i heard you have the latest trailer of WorldWar Z" and you go like "Yeah , just hold on while i hook up my pendrive to my phone" 

But none the less, i envy the Nexus's display, HD IPS still wins over my Sony Bravia Pravia display IMO. And ya, its Google and LG's lovechild, bound to get pampered with latest clothes and toys while the Japanese dude just looks on. FYI last year's Sony flagship (James Bond phone) still didn't get a complete and final Jellybean @_@ ...people are complaining and Sony cooked up a half-assed update to keep the mob quiet 
Oh and by the way, Nexus's gorilla glass body is not really strong. If you are tall, dont dare drop the phone lol...SP is combo of metal and soft touch plastic and gorilla 2 on the face.I think the SP is more durable, just my thought.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 22, 2013)

I have just ordered a white Xperia L from HomeShop18 superdeals at Rs 14285. Red and black options also available... Get them till stock lasts... Only 4 red ones left...


----------



## 5fusion (Jun 22, 2013)

darn!! saw it yesterday.. thought i 'll ask at home and order 2day & now its out of stock.. should have ordered 1st then asked.
any other offers?


----------



## saifi2649 (Jun 22, 2013)

how much time average does homeshop18 take to deliver if i am in delhi?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> I have just ordered a white Xperia L from HomeShop18 superdeals at Rs 14285. Red and black options also available... Get them till stock lasts... Only 4 red ones left...



Cool congo 
Is Xperia L going to be the next O1?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Cool congo
> Is Xperia L going to be the next O1?



*O1/Blade 

Not unless it gets a great dev support lol


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2013)

ZTR said:


> *O1/Blade
> 
> Not unless it gets a great dev support lol



Almost all Sony phones get Cm


----------



## ZTR (Jun 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Almost all Sony phones get Cm



Same like LG lol

BTW add this to the OP

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2327949

Has the links to rooting,custom kernels and bootloader unlocking


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2013)

Xperia L has really high potential for development more than L9


----------



## ZTR (Jun 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Xperia L has really high potential for development more than L9



L9 has the advantage of having same intervals as GNexus lol


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 22, 2013)

Xperia L for 14800 !!! Is Sony trying to destroy the competition with blitzkrieg marketing tactics?? I would buy the L even if it cost Rs20,000 lol

BTW bought Xperia L for my eldest bro, a pastor , for Rs17000 here in Aizawl. yea, everything is expensive here  ... Now our siblings are a complete Sony brotherhood , starting from Z , SP, L ....maybe ill ask my 2nd bro to get the ZL  JAPANI influence


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 23, 2013)

^

That's really awesome buddy


----------



## windchimes (Jun 23, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> I have just ordered a white Xperia L from HomeShop18 superdeals at Rs 14285. Red and black options also available... Get them till stock lasts... Only 4 red ones left...



That is a steal!!


----------



## eduku (Jun 23, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Xperia L for 14800 !!! Is Sony trying to destroy the competition with blitzkrieg marketing tactics?? I would buy the L even if it cost Rs20,000 lol
> 
> BTW bought Xperia L for my eldest bro, a pastor , for Rs17000 here in Aizawl. yea, everything is expensive here  ... Now our siblings are a complete Sony brotherhood , starting from Z , SP, L ....maybe ill ask my 2nd bro to get the ZL  JAPANI influence



Ask him to get the soon to be launched Togari or Honami. Cause if the rumors turn out to be true then they are going to be real firecrackers!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2013)

Got the new Xperia L at 3 pm today...

Looks great... Works well enough... Comes with a screen guard preinstalled, which is a bit sticky...

Tested Wifi, Bluetooth, Music, Camera... everything works.

Camera quality is less than average... 8 MP shooter is only in name...

Front camera is absolutely pathetic. I could not get it to shoot colour photos. Only grainy black and white photos...

Can anyone please test the front camera and post their results? Is my phone's front camera defective? Is there a software update which solves this issue?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2013)

Front camera does suck.
Update improves camera perfomance



AndroidFan said:


> Got the new Xperia L at 3 pm today...
> 
> Looks great... Works well enough... Comes with a screen guard preinstalled, which is a bit sticky...
> 
> ...



BTW dint you have a nexus 4?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Front camera does suck.
> Update improves camera perfomance
> 
> 
> ...



Nope... I am still using Optimus One as my daily driver. Its a tough phone... and compact.

Also got an Pantech Burst as a secondary phone...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2013)

^ Ok !


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 24, 2013)

Also noticed now, while charging for the first time... the microusb charging port is wonky... Tried multiple microusb cables... they are all shaky. None of them fight tightly... Is this a problem?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2013)

forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2358


----------



## Kiss (Jun 25, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Also noticed now, while charging for the first time... the microusb charging port is wonky... Tried multiple microusb cables... they are all shaky. None of them fight tightly... Is this a problem?



I don't think its a problem.. However my charging time is a bit more than 2 hours for a complete 0 to 100%...



theserpent said:


> forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2358




Oye...!! Thanks Serp for bringing to our notice...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

WOW u guys got a dedicated forum????????? Congrats !!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> WOW u guys got a dedicated forum????????? Congrats !!



Xperia L has a bright future ahead,
But sadly AFAIK, xperia L is almost the same cost as Nexus 4 In usa


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

Why care about US ? There are many great Indian developers and most Xperia developers are NOT from US


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

^True.
Anyway We are promised for a cyanogen


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^True.
> Anyway We are promised for a cyanogen



I am getting L ONLY after I see a CM 10.1 ROM for it


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

ZTR said:


> I am getting L ONLY after I see a CM 10.1 ROM for it



FXP, told me and few other users that they will support OFFICIAL CM for L


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> FXP, told me and few other users that they will support OFFICIAL CM for L



Awesome...


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> FXP, told me and few other users that they will support OFFICIAL CM for L



Source?

Other than the post in the fb group


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 25, 2013)

My Xperia L is on 15.0.A.1.31

Sony PC Companion cannot detect update... 

*i.imgur.com/xAHZFKN.jpg

Any way to force update?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 26, 2013)

Xperia SP is really unpopular. Haven't seen anyone using the SP and i am seeing the Zs (businessmen,officers)and Ls (teenagers,girls) everywhere. Apparently the Red colored L is in vogue these days and every chic wanna get it.
Anyone who sees my SP says "is this Z"?? 
and i say "no,its SP"...
and they are like "SP what? is there a model like this ??"

@Androidfan : I dont think we can force update over the air. We can only recieve what Sony India wants to give us. I guess the only other option is Rooting and downloading from external sites.
By the way, do you guys really wanna mod ur brand new phone? me im gnna hold on for atleast 6 months before i void its warranty

Xperia SP is really unpopular. Haven't seen anyone using the SP and i am seeing the Zs (businessmen,officers)and Ls (teenagers,girls) everywhere. Apparently the Red colored L is in vogue these days and every chic wanna get it.
Anyone who sees my SP says "is this Z"?? 
and i say "no,its SP"...
and they are like "SP what? is there a model like this ??"

@Androidfan : I dont think we can force update over the air. We can only recieve what Sony India wants to give us. I guess the only other option is Rooting and downloading from external sites.
By the way, do you guys really wanna mod ur brand new phone? me im gnna hold on for atleast 6 months before i void its warranty

Xperia SP is really unpopular. Haven't seen anyone using the SP and i am seeing the Zs (businessmen,officers)and Ls (teenagers,girls) everywhere. Apparently the Red colored L is in vogue these days and every chic wanna get it.
Anyone who sees my SP says "is this Z"?? 
and i say "no,its SP"...
and they are like "SP what? is there a model like this ??"

@Androidfan : I dont think we can force update over the air. We can only recieve what Sony India wants to give us. I guess the only other option is Rooting and downloading from external sites.
By the way, do you guys really wanna mod ur brand new phone? me im gnna hold on for atleast 6 months before i void its warranty

Xperia SP is really unpopular. Haven't seen anyone using the SP and i am seeing the Zs (businessmen,officers)and Ls (teenagers,girls) everywhere. Apparently the Red colored L is in vogue these days and every chic wanna get it.
Anyone who sees my SP says "is this Z"?? 
and i say "no,its SP"...
and they are like "SP what? is there a model like this ??"

@Androidfan : I dont think we can force update over the air. We can only recieve what Sony India wants to give us. I guess the only other option is Rooting and downloading from external sites.
By the way, do you guys really wanna mod ur brand new phone? me im gnna hold on for atleast 6 months before i void its warranty

Xperia SP is really unpopular. Haven't seen anyone using the SP and i am seeing the Zs (businessmen,officers)and Ls (teenagers,girls) everywhere. Apparently the Red colored L is in vogue these days and every chic wanna get it.
Anyone who sees my SP says "is this Z"?? 
and i say "no,its SP"...
and they are like "SP what? is there a model like this ??"

@Androidfan : I dont think we can force update over the air. We can only recieve what Sony India wants to give us. I guess the only other option is Rooting and downloading from external sites.
By the way, do you guys really wanna mod ur brand new phone? me im gnna hold on for atleast 6 months before i void its warranty


----------



## eduku (Jun 26, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Got the new Xperia L at 3 pm today...
> 
> Looks great... Works well enough... Comes with a screen guard preinstalled, which is a bit sticky...
> 
> ...



Yeah the camera sucks!! Images shot with the rear camera looks like upscaled 2 MP shots. Absolutely pathetic!! And Sony had the nerve to call this a "Camera Phone"! 
Regarding the front camera try taking snaps while facing the direction of the ambient light, in that case you just might be able to get a bit of colour in your photos.  

And BTW  anyone knows how to import Mobile BRAVIA Engine yet?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2013)

Camera isn't bad comeon


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2013)

A friend of mine got an Xperia L in exchange for Xperia Go (which went Kaput) at sony service center..
Lucky Bast*rd


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

Ppl who are criticizing its camera must be ex- nokia pure view users..
 "upscaled 2mpx" ? dude thats exaggerated criticism. Hope u never become a tech reviewer..u will close down the mobile phone industry with ur finicky pickiness and extreme criticism...lol. kidding..


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 27, 2013)

After installing the latest update to the Xperia L its battery is draining quite fast. I used Watchdog and found out that while playing any media the 'mediaserver' cpu usage goes quite high (30-40%) which i think didnt happen previously. Due to this my battery now doesn't even last a full work day  any solutions? tried different music players but makes no difference!


----------



## eduku (Jun 27, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Ppl who are criticizing its camera must be ex- nokia pure view users..
> "upscaled 2mpx" ? dude thats exaggerated criticism. /Hope u never become a tech reviewer..u will close down the mobile phone industry with ur finicky pickiness and extreme criticism...lol. kidding..



Sorry guys if I had over exaggerated the faults of the camera. It's just that I am coming from a Nokia N73 and its images were absolutely blur free and non grainy even though it was just a 3.2 MP shooter. It's just that may be my expectations were too high after having experienced the n73 and reading all the Sony advertisements about the exmor rs camera. 
Other than that I have to say that the phone is pretty great!! 

And another issue that I have right now is that the screen is not very sensitive to touch inputs. Anyone feeling the same?? 
And any news of BRAVIA engine availability yet?



AndroidFan said:


> Also noticed now, while charging for the first time... the microusb charging port is wonky... Tried multiple microusb cables... they are all shaky. None of them fight tightly... Is this a problem?



I had a similar problem. The usb cable was ok but the a.c. adapter wasn't, so I had to take it to the service center and they kept it and said that the replacement should arrive in a week or so.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

Besides the screen size, the only difference between L and M is 8mp vs 5mp camera and lower internal memory ?? 
I thought Xperia L had MSM8230 but it's not 1.2 Ghz as mentioned.. so is it really 8230 or 8227 ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 27, 2013)

^ 227


----------



## ZTR (Jun 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Besides the screen size, the only difference between L and M is 8mp vs 5mp camera and lower internal memory ??
> I thought Xperia L had MSM8230 but it's not 1.2 Ghz as mentioned.. so is it really 8230 or 8227 ?



8230 But its underclocked

M has 8227 which is used in 520,620 and 720

*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41365303&postcount=462


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 28, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> After installing the latest update to the Xperia L its battery is draining quite fast. I used Watchdog and found out that while playing any media the 'mediaserver' cpu usage goes quite high (30-40%) which i think didnt happen previously. Due to this my battery now doesn't even last a full work day  any solutions? tried different music players but makes no difference!



Anyone else facing this issue???


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 28, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> Anyone else facing this issue???



My phone did not detect an update yet... I am on build 15.0.A.1.31

Android on Xperia L is not optimised. Even simple games like Jetpack Joyride and Wind-up Knight are stuttery... Camera is not upto the mark... Poor performance from good hardware...


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 28, 2013)

@ android fan my phone is also showing the same build no ! i guess you are talking about .36 update which is not available in India yet ?


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 28, 2013)

Its .31 (after update) You guys not having any issues with mediaserver high cpu usage?


----------



## eduku (Jun 28, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Android on Xperia L is not optimised. Even simple games like Jetpack Joyride and Wind-up Knight are stuttery... Camera is not upto the mark... Poor performance from good hardware...





^^^


+1


----------



## pentiumlover (Jun 28, 2013)

Seems Deliberate by Sony , so that it does not eat up sales of Xperia SP and P .


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 29, 2013)

^


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 29, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> My phone did not detect an update yet... I am on build 15.0.A.1.31
> 
> Android on Xperia L is not optimised. Even simple games like Jetpack Joyride and Wind-up Knight are stuttery... Camera is not upto the mark... Poor performance from good hardware...



Strange. All users on XDA report smooth gameplay on all HD games except for GTA Vice City and few others which are not optimized for L.

Other L owners here, your feedback please ?


----------



## bee (Jun 29, 2013)

can the color of the led be changed in L?


----------



## 5fusion (Jun 29, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Camera quality is less than average... 8 MP shooter is only in name...
> 
> Front camera is absolutely pathetic. I could not get it to shoot colour photos. Only grainy black and white photos..





eduku said:


> And Sony had the nerve to call this a "Camera Phone"!



got hands on with my friend's XL and the snapshots were really not good as one would expect with a 8mp cam with all that Exmor RS nomenclature. Pics were noisy with not so good detail. viewing angles are average and blacks are somewhat greyish. all that, making it a mediocre phone for cam and screen but the design is irresistible. It looks fantastically cool though with very good audio.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 29, 2013)

The pic quality is good compared to most phones in 15-20k range! Plus its HDR function is brilliant! I mostly use HDR mode only for pics


----------



## eduku (Jun 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Strange. All users on XDA report smooth gameplay on all HD games except for GTA Vice City and few others which are not optimized for L.
> 
> Other L owners here, your feedback please ?




Actually my problem is more with the lags in the UI than for games. I haven't done too much of gaming till now. 
What happens is that while typing or just opening an app like opera mini often the phone hangs for about 5 seconds and during that time it takes no inputs. What I have done so far is that I press the power key to put it too sleep and then again to wake it, then it starts responding again. 
Is there some way to fix this, because this is a major problem I am facing now. Will restoring the phone to factory settings help??

Recently I saw an game (RF 2013) which is about 800 MB? Is there any way I can install and play this, cause my remaining app memory is only about 700 MB.

Then another problem is that the time often goes to 5:30 hours ahead of IST when network operator time and time zone is activated, then after some time it changes back to the correct time. 

Then there is the issue with the touch inputs not being sensitive. Is there some way to improve touch screen sensitivity?



ankushkool said:


> The pic quality is good compared to most phones in 15-20k range! Plus its HDR function is brilliant! I mostly use HDR mode only for pics



Check out the L720 and Grand...



bee said:


> can the color of the led be changed in L?



It changes automatically according to the colour of the image displayed on the screen, but not during incoming calls... 
This is a really cool feature though...


----------



## windchimes (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my hands on Xperia -L for 15k ( ebay). Pretty neat gadget for the budget , found the battery to be a disappointment (10 minutes video + sound maximum + wifi on (nothing downloading) + backlight on) the battery dropped to 90%. Is this the case with it?


----------



## Woodensniper (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my SP yesterday! Its Awesome


----------



## bee (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks eduku


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2013)

windchimes said:


> Got my hands on Xperia -L for 15k ( ebay). Pretty neat gadget for the budget , found the battery to be a disappointment (10 minutes video + sound maximum + wifi on (nothing downloading) + backlight on) the battery dropped to 90%. Is this the case with it?



Yup,can't help it , Maybe a future firmware upgrade,might make the battery better
BTW Congo


----------



## eduku (Jun 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup,can't help it , Maybe a future firmware upgrade,might make the battery better
> BTW Congo



^^^ 
+1


----------



## windchimes (Jun 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup,can't help it , Maybe a future firmware upgrade,might make the battery better
> BTW Congo



Thanks! Waiting for that future firmware badly then!


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 1, 2013)

Bought Xperia SP \m/

Two queries:

1) The LED notification for missed call not working (rest is working)
2) Can we root it?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 1, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> Bought Xperia SP \m/
> 
> Two queries:
> 
> ...



Root:
[SP][ROOT] DooMLoRD Easy Rooting Toolkit (v14) {perf_event exploit}[20130624] - xda-developers


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks 



ankushkool said:


> Bought Xperia SP \m/
> 
> 1) The LED notification for missed call not working (rest is working)



Anyone facing this issue?


----------



## Kiss (Jul 1, 2013)

One more most important point I noticed is that My XL * FAILS to play 1920x1080 (1080p)  neatly...  The video laggs... and Audio just cant match up with the video.... 

*Is this a problem with every XL user??

Any solutions for this..

*P.S: I tried it to play on the Stock as well as the MX Player.*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 1, 2013)

^ YOu kidding me? XL and no FHD playback
Have you selected HW+ decoder in settings on MX player? 
Even my Pantech Burst can play FHD vids with ease


----------



## Kiss (Jul 1, 2013)

When i click on H/W+ Decoder or H/W decoder (as the song starts with a S/W decoder) it says* "Cannot play this video with H/W+ decoder"* 
Infact in stock player the video does not play at all...


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 1, 2013)

having internet connectivity problems with docomo sim & xperia L..
also shows roaming icon when i am inside home network.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a few questions for you Xperia L owners. I need to know these since I am planning on buying this phone.

1.) Is it true that only out of 8gb internal memory,we only get to use around 4 gb? 

2.) When we install any app, is it stored/installed in the external memory or the internal memory?

3.) How many apps can we install on this phone without causing it to lag?

4.) Is there any fix to the battery life issue?


----------



## gohan89 (Jul 2, 2013)

Guys...I wanna buy the Xperia SP..and I want to buy the 4G version i.e. C5303 or C5306.I dont know whether it is available in India.When will it be available in online/offline stores?

Is Sony releasing any update for improving camera performance? I heard it could be in update 12.0.284...is this right?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I have a few questions for you Xperia L owners. I need to know these since I am planning on buying this phone.
> 
> 1.) Is it true that only out of 8gb internal memory,we only get to use around 4 gb? -Yes
> 
> ...


-Just disable apps you dont use,like sony apps(liv and musci),g+ etc

Replied


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Hmm thanks. I am asking because games like gta vice city,modern combat 4 seem to take up a hell lot of space. Both are around 1.5gb I guess. So its around 2 games and all 3 gb is gone from internal memory. 
That is just sad considering this phone has so much power under the hood. 

And you didn't reply to the question about the battery.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 2, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I have a few questions for you Xperia L owners. I need to know these since I am planning on buying this phone.
> 
> 1.) Is it true that only out of 8gb internal memory,we only get to use around 4 gb?




We get 5.58 GB of space from the 8GB provided...


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 2, 2013)

eduku said:


> Check out the L 720 and Grand...



I though we were talking about good android phones here! 



theserpent said:


> -Just disable apps you dont use,like sony apps(liv and musci),g+ etc
> 
> Replied



How you disable the apps?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes out of that 5.5 I saw 1.5gb was being used as device space or something in a review.

One final question is that can we install apps to the sd card?? That would a great addition if that is present.

I saw it in a review of some other phone(don't remember which). We could set preferred storage location=>SD card.
Is that available in the Xperia L?


----------



## eduku (Jul 3, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> I though we were talking about good android phones here!



I was just comparing the cameras  .


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey m planning 2 Buy Sony Xperia L bt i want it under 15k n not a seller warrenty so can u guys help me out n n advice ny alternative?


----------



## lywyre (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ Available for Rs. 15,300/- at Tradus.com (After Coupon Code: AFF10 )


----------



## windchimes (Jul 3, 2013)

In my Xperia L, I have more than 4GB space free and have also got an extra card of 16GB of which 500MB is made use of. But still I can see that it takes a lot of time to detect the card and then the files (photos, a couple of songs and videos). Any idea why this lag?


----------



## Kiss (Jul 4, 2013)

windchimes said:


> In my Xperia L, I have more than 4GB space free and have also got an extra card of 16GB of which 500MB is made use of. But still I can see that it takes a lot of time to detect the card and then the files (photos, a couple of songs and videos). Any idea why this lag?



I do notice lag but its only when I reboot my phone... Otherwise it seems to be fine for me.


Did any one try out Full HD Videos on Xperia L??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 4, 2013)

windchimes said:


> In my Xperia L, I have more than 4GB space free and have also got an extra card of 16GB of which 500MB is made use of. But still I can see that it takes a lot of time to detect the card and then the files (photos, a couple of songs and videos). Any idea why this lag?



Could be a slower card (class 2 or class 4), or it could have degraded with age... SD cards degrade rapidly with age...


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally a app that solves all Android battery issue! Try it Love it!

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155737


----------



## windchimes (Jul 4, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Could be a slower card (class 2 or class 4), or it could have degraded with age... SD cards degrade rapidly with age...



It is class 4 Scandisk . 

Sad part is even I can't see the internal memory contents and the card once I connect to PC using USB cable. I don't remember this issue before inserting this card. What is happening? 


EDITED : Figured I was using a different USB cable lying around than the SONY one . Laptop connection issue sorted but the lag remains...


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 5, 2013)

My Xperia SP only showing 766MB RAM  can others check!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

^

That's normal


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 5, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ^^ Available for Rs. 15,300/- at Tradus.com (After Coupon Code: AFF10 )



hey dude m gona order now bt have some issues like I know i ll get a manufacturer warranty bt den how is the packing of it n if Tradus is trustworthy? coz i hav been cheated by saholic 2wice on micromax products so.....

link of buying the product if u guys can help it gona be very thankful

Buy Online Sony Xperia L With Dual-core 1 GHz (Black). Shop from tradus.com MOBMM9US0GV5UYBP


----------



## lywyre (Jul 5, 2013)

I have not traded much with Tradus. But as far as I have done, they are "good enough" and slow in dispatch. Delivery could take from 4 to 10 days. I am sure there are many here who have traded more with Tradus.


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> That's normal



As in?? It doesnt have 1GB RAM? :O


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 5, 2013)

lywyre said:


> I have not traded much with Tradus. But as far as I have done, they are "good enough" and slow in dispatch. Delivery could take from 4 to 10 days. I am sure there are many here who have traded more with Tradus.



thanx man n the main concern is there is no cod for this product n i m nt able to contact the seller if can how?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 5, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> As in?? It doesnt have 1GB RAM? :O



Some part of the RAM is reserved 

No phone has full 512MB,1GB or 2GB available


----------



## Charley (Jul 5, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> Plus its HDR function is brilliant! I mostly use HDR mode only for pics



What does this HDR do ? Is it only for pics or video also ?


----------



## eduku (Jul 5, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Did any one try out Full HD Videos on Xperia L??




I did try some Full HD videos (mp4 and mkv), which seem to run fine in MX Player for the most part, but at times I have to run them in SW Decoder mode as it says that "Unable to play using HW Decoder". 

Where as the default player will play all the videos where Windows 8 does not give the message that it won't play when you are going to copy that file to the phone...



ankushkool said:


> My Xperia SP only showing 766MB RAM  can others check!
> 
> View attachment 11203



Same for my L...


----------



## Charley (Jul 5, 2013)

eduku said:


> I did try some Full HD videos (mp4 and mkv), which seem to run fine in MX Player for the most part, but at times I have to run them in SW Decoder mode as it says that "Unable to play using HW Decoder".



I installed adobe flash player in my phone, the videos play well in the normal mode, but shows a blank/black screen when I play in full screen. The site are webcam sites

Why ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

^

lol


----------



## Charley (Jul 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> lol



Why the "lol" ?


----------



## lywyre (Jul 5, 2013)

Charley said:


> Why the "lol" ?



Probably because



Charley said:


> I installed adobe flash player in my phone, the videos play well in the normal mode, but shows a blank/black screen when I play in full screen. *The site are webcam sites*


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

^

Hehe right  

Anyway, did u try another browser ? Or try using a newer version of Flash player


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess its because android has dropped support for flash and has issues with it.

And regarding 768 mb ram out of 1gb, the rest of the ram is reserved for system use.


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 5, 2013)

Charley said:


> What does this HDR do ? Is it only for pics or video also ?



It increases the dynamic range of the pic! No HDR for video.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2013)

> The site are webcam sites


----------



## Charley (Jul 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Or try using a newer version of Flash player




Yes, flash does support chrome, I tried on firefox, the problem occurs on it


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey friends, I joined the bandwagon too by buying Xperia L 
I think it's a great phone. The battery life is very low for now, but I hope it will improve somewhat in a few weeks. 

I replaced the default launcher with Nova launcher, because I wanted to keep my apps in tabs and folders. But now the Walkman widget has disappeared from the home screen. Is there a way to bring the Walkman widget back?

And why doesn't the Chrome to Phone app install on this device? It is shown as incompatible on Google Play.

I was really disappointed to see that it doesn't support USB OTG.

This is my first android device. So just sharing a list of apps that I installed and really liked in the first week (I know most of these would be really popular, but still):


1. Dolphin browser2. iSlash3. Taptu4. IMDb5. Active Lockscreen6. Expense Manager7. ColorDict8. Moon+ Reader9. MX Player10. Google Currents11. Nova launcher12. Poweramp (just running the trial version, Very expensive this one  )13. Contacts+14. Google Keep15. GTasks16. SwiftKey (currently using trial, but it's so good, I'm definitely going to buy it)


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 7, 2013)

Any one who has *rooted *their *Xperia SP *(Build: 12.0.A.1.211)?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2013)

How long does it take for custom ROM's to appear after a product launch??
Waiting for custom ROMs for the xperia L -.-


----------



## ZTR (Jul 7, 2013)

Jripper said:


> How long does it take for custom ROM's to appear after a product launch??
> Waiting for custom ROMs for the xperia L -.-



Depends on the device tbh 

If its a high end device like S4,Z or One then ROMs development is fast 

Its a different story for mid range devices like L as they are not that popular and thus development is slow compared to high end.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 7, 2013)

guys i have a weird problem with sony xperia L...whenever there is a call coming...the data pack switches off during the call and after the call ends,the data pack switches on...is there a particular setting i am missing here...


----------



## ZTR (Jul 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys i have a weird problem with sony xperia L...whenever there is a call coming...the data pack switches off during the call and after the call ends,the data pack switches on...is there a particular setting i am missing here...



That's normal lol

It happens in every phone


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys i have a weird problem with sony xperia L...whenever there is a call coming...the data pack switches off during the call and after the call ends,the data pack switches on...is there a particular setting i am missing here...



Yeah, that's one thing I can't wrap my mind around. In my old Nokia 5230, I could use data and calls simultaneously. But that doesn't happen on android. Why is it so?
------------------------------

Today I wanted to transfer some data from my friend's phone and since bluetooth is so slow, I wanted to use Wi-fi. I discovered an app named SuperBeam. It's dead simple to use and transfer speed between the phones went upto 36mbps. I transferred almost 400MB from his phone to mine in under 5 minutes (including the time taken to select the files).
This is a great app if you are transferring large files between phone. But the app needs to be installed on both the phones.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys i have a weird problem with sony xperia L...whenever there is a call coming...the data pack switches off during the call and after the call ends,the data pack switches on...is there a particular setting i am missing here...





ZTR said:


> That's normal lol
> 
> It happens in every phone





Cool Buddy said:


> Yeah, that's one thing I can't wrap my mind around. In my old Nokia 5230, I could use data and calls simultaneously. But that doesn't happen on android. Why is it so?
> ------------------------------



Actually the problem lies only in 2G. In 3G, you can make data and voice connections simultaneously, but not in 2G.



Cool Buddy said:


> Today I wanted to transfer some data from my friend's phone and since bluetooth is so slow, I wanted to use Wi-fi. I discovered an app named SuperBeam. It's dead simple to use and transfer speed between the phones went upto 36mbps. I transferred almost 400MB from his phone to mine in under 5 minutes (including the time taken to select the files).
> This is a great app if you are transferring large files between phone. But the app needs to be installed on both the phones.



TFS


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 7, 2013)

TFS??


----------



## theserpent (Jul 7, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> TFS??



TFS=Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2013)

> Depends on the device tbh
> 
> If its a high end device like S4,Z or One then ROMs development is fast
> 
> Its a different story for mid range devices like L as they are not that popular and thus development is slow compared to high end.




That is just sad :\ I thought the midrange is more popular since it is budget friendly. And also,there are already custom ROMs for the xolo q800. Shame there is none for the Xperia L yet. Hope there are some soon.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 7, 2013)

Jripper said:


> That is just sad :\ I thought the midrange is more popular since it is budget friendly. And also,there are already custom ROMs for the xolo q800. Shame there is none for the Xperia L yet. Hope there are some soon.



Well midrange used to be popular back when there wasn't a new phone every next week lol e.g My Blade or O1
And don't worry as CM is being developed for L and after that other ROMs will come...
And those ROMs for Q800 are just heavily modified stock ROMs


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2013)

> And don't worry as CM is being developed for L and after that other ROMs will come...




Hope so man. Where did you hear that btw?

And also,are all bootloaders unlockable in the Xperia L? Or is it a random thing dependent on luck? :\


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

Are these real beats headsets??

*www.ebay.in/itm/281131491786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## webgenius (Jul 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Are these real beats headsets??
> 
> *www.ebay.in/itm/281131491786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks like they are fake. Lot of fake beats headsets are available in the market these days. Saw a guy selling Beats headsets for 300 bucks a pair , no wonder they are fake


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Looks like they are fake. Lot of fake beats headsets are available in the market these days. Saw a guy selling Beats headsets for 300 bucks a pair , no wonder they are fake



So do u think they are good at that price ? what say ?


----------



## webgenius (Jul 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> So do u think they are good at that price ? what say ?



Hey don't even think about buying them. They are definitely fake! Better buy other branded earphones from SoundMagic, or any other brand, though they might be more costly.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Hey don't even think about buying them. They are definitely fake! Better buy other branded earphones from SoundMagic, or any other brand, though they might be more costly.



How are these for my N4 ??

Stereo Headset Handsfree Headphone for google nexus 4 handsome for lg E960 | eBay

Brand New Samsung EHS64AVFWE Handsfree,Headset, Lg Google Nexus 4, Sony Xperia | eBay


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys i have a weird problem with sony xperia L...whenever there is a call coming...the data pack switches off during the call and after the call ends,the data pack switches on...is there a particular setting i am missing here...



i was gonna post this here as i was unable to use my 2g internet during call, but then, my friend explained : 
This happens on every phone in 2g as both use same basebands..3g uses different baseband.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 8, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i was gonna post this here as i was unable to use my 2g internet during call, but then, my friend explained :
> This happens on every phone in 2g as both use same basebands..3g uses different baseband.



It depends on which class of 2G network you are connected on. Only a few class of 2G networks allow simultaneous voice and data connectivity. If you are not on one of these classes of network, your data connectivity goes down when there is an incoming/outgoing call. This is the expected behaviour and nothing to be concerned about. This happens in all mobiles and not just specific to Xperia L/SP.

Hope this clears everybody's doubts.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi guys, just wanna tell u all i lost my Xperia SP one night...while coming back from cyber cafe,it was raining, was holding ym laptop in my hand,jumping voerpotholes and puddles. The phone must have jumped off my phone... Sad...it was just 2 weeks old and my 25K phone gone forever...
Is there a way to recover it? I didnt put any call tracker of thief catching software or anything...i have the IMEI code


----------



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Hope so man. Where did you hear that btw?
> 
> And also,are all bootloaders unlockable in the Xperia L? Or is it a random thing dependent on luck? :\



In the Xperia L group on FB 

Also I dont own a L as yet but I believe all bootloaders are unlockable


----------



## Jripper (Jul 8, 2013)

@mikael_schiffer Tough luck bro. Thats one good phone  Not sure if your service provider can locate the sim or not. You could try contacting them.

@ZTR Awesome news  And yeah even I don't.But looking forward to the mods and cheaper prices for the xperia L


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

webgenius said:


> It depends on which class of 2G network you are connected on. Only a few class of 2G networks allow simultaneous voice and data connectivity. If you are not on one of these classes of network, your data connectivity goes down when there is an incoming/outgoing call. This is the expected behaviour and nothing to be concerned about. This happens in all mobiles and not just specific to Xperia L/SP.
> 
> Hope this clears everybody's doubts.



I have never heard/seen that "some classes" of 2G support simultaneous data & voice. Can you shed some more light on it?


----------



## john117 (Jul 9, 2013)

So,is the Xperia M worth waiting for?
I was about to buy the Xperia L and saw that the M has similar specs.Also,in one thread,it is said,allegedly,that the M costs just 11-2K!thats so much more cheaper for pretty much the same specs.
So,is it worth waiting for the Xperia M or can i go ahead and buy the xperia L?


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 9, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Hi guys, just wanna tell u all i lost my Xperia SP one night...while coming back from cyber cafe,it was raining, was holding ym laptop in my hand,jumping voerpotholes and puddles. The phone must have jumped off my phone... Sad...it was just 2 weeks old and my 25K phone gone forever...
> Is there a way to recover it? I didnt put any call tracker of thief catching software or anything...i have the IMEI code



Its a long shot but try this app: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb&hl=en


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 10, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> Its a long shot but try this app: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb&hl=en


Plan B doesn't work with 4.0(ICS) or greater. Read the description.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 10, 2013)

Xperia L doesnt support USB- otg....??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Xperia L doesnt support USB- otg....??



Sadly, No.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 10, 2013)

Considering the specs of Xperia M, it is unlikely that it will be priced at 11-12k or even 13k. The initial pricing may be closer to 15k (i got this from a dealer). One should wait at least a month before buying. A couple of price cuts may be expected in that time period. At 14k,the phone will be totally worth buying.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> Considering the specs of Xperia M, it is unlikely that it will be priced at 11-12k or even 13k. The initial pricing may be closer to 15k (i got this from a dealer). One should wait at least a month before buying. A couple of price cuts may be expected in that time period. At 14k,the phone will be totally worth buying.



Lolwut?

Here the lowest price of L locally is 15.1k and you are saying M will launch at 15k?

M will launch at around 13k IMO as it has same specs like 620 (same chip set) but 1 GB RAM


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 10, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> Any one who has *rooted *their *Xperia SP *(Build: 12.0.A.1.211)?



@vpower and @vgowtham97


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 10, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Here the lowest price of L locally is 15.1k and you are saying M will launch at 15k?
> 
> M will launch at around 13k IMO as it has same specs like 620 (same chip set) but 1 GB RAM



Well, that's what i was saying. L was launched At a much higher price and even now the Official price is 17000. So the launch price is likely to be high even though local prices will drop quickly.


----------



## john117 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> Considering the specs of Xperia M, it is unlikely that it will be priced at 11-12k or even 13k. The initial pricing may be closer to 15k (i got this from a dealer). One should wait at least a month before buying. A couple of price cuts may be expected in that time period. At 14k,the phone will be totally worth buying.





ZTR said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Here the lowest price of L locally is 15.1k and you are saying M will launch at 15k?
> 
> M will launch at around 13k IMO as it has same specs like 620 (same chip set) but 1 GB RAM



Ok.
But then,why cannibalise the xperia L?i mean,sony got it right(to some extent?) and to introduce something which can go toe to toe with the XL would make no sense as everyone would obviously go for the cheaper but equally powerful phone right?
agreed the screen is bigger and the memory is more and the soc different(but underclocked in the XL).
I guess the bigger screen and the memory will make the XL more value?or will it?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder why the xperia L isn't able to play 1080p videos properly. The hardware is certainly powerful enough. Is it a software issue? :\

Because there are probably weaker phones than the L which are able to play 1080p videos smoothly.


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 11, 2013)

*www.qualcomm.com/media/documents/files/qualcomm-snapdragon-400-product-brief.pdf

The processor officially supports Full HD but it may be due to the software not optimized on XL!


----------



## ZTR (Jul 11, 2013)

Even with MX player with just hw decoder?
Also in the gsmarena review L is said to play everything but mkv files
Is the video in mkv format?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 11, 2013)

@ZTR I am asking in general man. I don't own the phone(yet). But I saw in a few reviews that 1080p video clips were lagging and had delayed audio with the lag. I was surprised by that because the hardware of the phone should be able tp play back 1080p. And the guy in the video review was using MXplayer. Don't know about the HW/SW decoder thing though.

BTW there are a few screen guards and a back cover now available for the Xperia L on flipkart. L users please let us know how the products are if any of you buys the products


----------



## Kiss (Jul 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Even with MX player with just hw decoder?
> Also in the gsmarena review L is said to play everything but mkv files
> Is the video in mkv format?




Nops the video isn't in MKV format.... its in mp4(downloaded via youtube in 1080p  .mp4 format)

*The point mentioned by Jripper is correct. There is a noticeable lag in the video as well as the audio doesn't follow the video.*

Moreover it only plays in S/W mode. When you try to get it into H/W or H/W+ mode it says it cannot play it using that mode. 
This is a bit disappointing.


----------



## john117 (Jul 12, 2013)

The update for XL in India is only .31?mine doesnt go beyond that.
Also,the free ram shown varies between 250mb-340mb.At boot,it goes upto 470mb free.Is that correct?
One more issue is,if i use the phone while charging,the touch is jittery,registering double touches and all.otherwise-no.Is that a real problem?i read that it may be due to the charger fault or phone fault or poor earthing or noisy mains.
Has anyone experienced it?Is it an issue that i have to go to the service center for?Is it really a phone issue?


----------



## vpower (Jul 12, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> @vpower and @vgowtham97


Not yet! My SP is not rooted as of now. Waiting for official .284 upgrade and then will root.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 12, 2013)

john117 said:


> One more issue is,if i use the phone while charging,the touch is jittery,registering double touches and all.otherwise-no.Is that a real problem?i read that it may be due to the charger fault or phone fault or poor earthing or noisy mains.
> Has anyone experienced it?Is it an issue that i have to go to the service center for?Is it really a phone issue?



All touchscreen devices behave like that while charging. We should generally avoid using touch screen while charging.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 12, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> All touchscreen devices behave like that while charging. We should generally avoid using touch screen while charging.



Nope. It only happen if u are not using stock charger. That too for not all devices.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 13, 2013)

My ancient nokia 5230 works fine while its being charged(right now ). 
I read somewhere its something to do with the refresh rate of the screen and the battery's cycles interfering with each other. Can this be solved by a software patch? :\


And also I need to understand the exact situation with the internal memory in this device.
As far as I know its like this:-

Internal memory= 8gb. Available 5.8gb This 5.8 gb is divided/partitioned into:-
a.)*device memory=1.8gb *and b.) *sd card(this is in the internal memory)=4gb *

External memory= 32gb.

Is this correct??


Now the question is, where do the apps get installed?? In the 1.8gb device memory or the 4gb "sd card" that is a part of the internal memory? If it is the 1.8gb then it is really very disappointing,not to mention shocking. :O


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> All touchscreen devices behave like that while charging. We should generally avoid using touch screen while charging.



BS

My phone's touchscreen works perfectly while connected to the charger and so does the touchscreen of other gadgets in my house.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 13, 2013)

john117 said:


> The update for XL in India is only .31?mine doesnt go beyond that.
> Also,the free ram shown varies between 250mb-340mb.At boot,it goes upto 470mb free.Is that correct?
> One more issue is,if i use the phone while charging,the touch is jittery,registering double touches and all.otherwise-no.Is that a real problem?i read that it may be due to the charger fault or phone fault or poor earthing or noisy mains.
> Has anyone experienced it?Is it an issue that i have to go to the service center for?Is it really a phone issue?



Did you ever charge your phone in a train? My brother's touch screen is also behaving erratically while charging, but that started only after charging the phone in a train  Not sure if that is the reason.


----------



## john117 (Jul 13, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Did you ever charge your phone in a train? My brother's touch screen is also behaving erratically while charging, but that started only after charging the phone in a train  Not sure if that is the reason.


Nope,at home,on the stock charger.


RohanM said:


> Nope. It only happen if u are not using stock charger. That too for not all devices.


I am using the stock charger.


Terabyte said:


> All touchscreen devices behave like that while charging. We should generally avoid using touch screen while charging.



Well,i did notice some things-
1.my inverter has some output noise(the main culprit?)
2.No earthing issues in my house
3.i dont see this issue or its non existent when i charge it through my PC.So,the PC is giving out cleaner supply than the stock supplied charger.
4.Problem does not happen everytime


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 13, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Nope. It only happen if u are not using stock charger. That too for not all devices.


Actually it's a common issue with "capacitive" touchscreen devices.
The touchscreen misbehaves due to confusion caused by the electrical fields by our fingers and the charger. 
I have faced this misbehavior while using my tablet(during charging) but no issues with my Xperia U.
It may also happen due to third party chargers and this issue is not present in all touch devices as you rightly said.



ZTR said:


> BS
> 
> My phone's touchscreen works perfectly while connected to the charger and so does the touchscreen of other gadgets in my house.


Terming something BS is pretty easy huh?


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 13, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> @vpower and @vgowtham97



Yes..I have rooted my SP.. on .211 now..(Will flash .284 tomorrow)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Did you ever charge your phone in a train? My brother's touch screen is also behaving erratically while charging, but that started only after charging the phone in a train  Not sure if that is the reason.



I get this problem when i use some  3rd party USB chargers, the wires that didnt come with Sony like HTC's USB cable.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 13, 2013)

It's advisable to use the stock charger or another charger from a reputed brand to charge phones. Local chargers are not good. If you have lost your charger and buying another feels too expensive, best option is to charge using PC's USB.


----------



## john117 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am using the stock charger and the stock cable.
However,i noticed a few things-My inverter generates noise and i dont have this issue if i charge it off my PC's usb port(because the supply is cleaner)
Ive never had this issue with old Nokias,which is,i guess,because the screens are made differently?

Also,what sort of cases do you fellows use?I got badly ripped off for a black flip case-rs400.any links to buy better ones?
And memory cards-the sandisk ultra made for android are good enough right?or are they not worth the expense? 
(by the way,how many posts till i can post freely?10?my last post never came up.)


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 14, 2013)

the touchscreen malfunction you are experiencing only happens on capacitive touchscreens, not on resistive ones. Get you inverter fixed or keep your phone away from the inverter before it is damaged.

afaik there isn't a very big price difference between class 6 and class 10 memory cards. Since you will be buying a card of decent capacity, it makes sense to get a class 10 card. I am thinking of buying sandisk ultra too but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 14, 2013)

Can someone please answer me?? Where do the apps get installed? In the 1.8gb partition or the 4gb partition?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 15, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Can someone please answer me?? Where do the apps get installed? In the 1.8gb partition or the 4gb partition?



I suppose both. I have around 75 apps currently installed (including the ones that were preinstalled) and the free space position is 350 MB in internal and 2.5GB in phone


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2013)

^ THanks. Do we get the option to choose where to install between 1.8 and 4gb?

And also,do you have any games installed?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a few games installed, but all small ones like temple run, cut the rope, angry birds, tank hero etc.. I haven't installed any big games.
You don't get to chose where you want to install but you can move the app after installing. To check which apps can be moved to phone's storage or SD card, you will need to install app2sd


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2013)

^ or root the phone & force move them without their marji [will ] ..


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I read on xda that app2sd doesn't work in xperia phones or something. 
Something to do with the internal memory being partitioned.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2013)

^^ then use link2sd... but root required.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 15, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I think I read on xda that app2sd doesn't work in xperia phones or something.
> Something to do with the internal memory being partitioned.



It simply takes you to the app management page from where you can move the app from internal memory to internal storage (1.8 GB partition to 4 GB partition). It doesn't allow to move to the memory card. But since I won't be storing any data except on the SD card, this much space is sufficient for me.

In any case, all phones having more than 4 GB internal memory have partitions. And at this price range, you'd hardly get more than 8 GB. So don't think too much about it.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 15, 2013)

^ I guess there is this void.fstab file which we can modify after rooting to change the 2nd SD partition from 4gb to the expandable storage(32gb max). Might have to try that out after buying then.




> In any case, all phones having more than 4 GB internal memory have partitions. And at this price range, you'd hardly get more than 8 GB. So don't think too much about it.


^
True. This is a shame really. Because there were phones last year in the midrange which had more internal memory. Take the Galaxy S advance for example. 16gb internal memory is just way too good. And that was last year. So we should have more phones with 16gb internal storage in the middle price bracket. -_- Stupid phone companies.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 15, 2013)

If you compare phones from the last year, you will find that phone companies have been deliberately pushing up prices. They are not launching any good phones in the low budget category and even the mid-ranges have very little to choose from.

In their own time HTC explorer, Sony Erricson Xperia Pro, LG Optimus one were all good phones around 10k. But now, after technology has improved and become cheaper, it's hard to find a good android phone below 15k. All phones are crap. Take the example of Xperia U or Desire X or Xperia J.. all decent phones marred by one feature or the other that makes it completely useless. Xperia E, I'd thought would be a good phone, and more or less it was, but it was overpriced for its specs. It's a shame that the companies are doing this.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 16, 2013)

^ I couldn't agree more. In all honesty, the local brands offer much more tempting specs and its a shame that they do not have proper service. That is a major con. If they can sort out the service and repair part, I would have no qualms on opting for a locally manufactured phone. But alas,that is not the case as of now,so have to suffice with a lower specced phone simply because of the brand and service value :\

I hope the scenario changes soon.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 16, 2013)

Only the Nexus 4 is one monster that has a vfm . 24.5k now. :thumbup:


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 16, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> If you compare phones from the last year, you will find that phone companies have been deliberately pushing up prices. They are not launching any good phones in the low budget category and even the mid-ranges have very little to choose from.
> 
> In their own time HTC explorer, Sony Erricson Xperia Pro, LG Optimus one were all good phones around 10k. But now, after technology has improved and become cheaper, it's hard to find a good android phone below 15k. All phones are crap. Take the example of Xperia U or Desire X or Xperia J.. all decent phones marred by one feature or the other that makes it completely useless. Xperia E, I'd thought would be a good phone, and more or less it was, but it was overpriced for its specs. It's a shame that the companies are doing this.



I agree 100% with you. The mob companies are just flaunting the processor speeds and apps. No quality improvement in hardware durability. The budget range (10k) all have crap screens and poor battery.


----------



## Woodensniper (Jul 16, 2013)

Issue with wifi in xperia sp ?


----------



## john117 (Jul 18, 2013)

Woodensniper said:


> Issue with wifi in xperia sp ?



I got hold of a friends SP.the wifi drops off after some time for no reason.is that your issue?


----------



## john117 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello,
I just had airtel 3g activated on my phone.Now,it shows the H symbol instead of E.is that correct?
Also,i had to play around with it a bit to get it working properly.

1.After that,it has rebooted by itself thrice today.first time when i was in the network operators menu,the,while in the access point names menu,and third time while i was charging it off my pc port.

2.Also,before i activated 3g,however,i noticed that when i went into a dense building,i lost signal-this i guess because i was underground.but i had to manually get it to sense the network once again,it did not do it on its own once i came back to ground level.Is that correct?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 19, 2013)

^^the network problem is normal, happens with me too sometimes, used to happen often when i used docomo. 

The rebooting might be a problem. But that too tends to happen on a new phone then slowly goes away. You should probably wait a couple of weeks. If the problem persists, you should take it to Sony service centre.


----------



## john117 (Jul 20, 2013)

i see!thanks!
I did also have the issue on 3g airtel where i have full network but no calls/messages go through.changed my sim to vodafone,lets see how it goes.


----------



## spm (Jul 20, 2013)

AFAIK the qualcomm chipset in XL must be able to record 1080p videos. Then why is it not possible in XL. Is it disabled by sony or is it something else. Please enlighten me guys.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 22, 2013)

Recording...  Its not even possible to play 1080p videos on it (used MX player too)...


----------



## eduku (Jul 22, 2013)

Check out this review of the L. It is the most detailed one that I have seen...


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 28, 2013)

Any recommendations for a good case for Xperia L?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Any recommendations for a good case for Xperia L?



I just use a cheap 150 bucks one


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how i can get the 36 firmware on my Xperia L...i last updated my phone to 31 in June..and since then i have got no update notifications..what should i do...


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't been able to get the 36 firmware on my xperia L too..i think its restricted to some regions..

Why can't sony release its own mobile covers ? like samsung ? 
the other day, my friend went & got himself a flip sort of cover for his xperia SP for Rs. 300. one week later, after average mobile usage, the flip portion is on the verge of coming off. :/

When we went to ask the shopkeeper about it, his reaction was: wtf ?? who are u guys ?? :O


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right thread but according to gizbot  Xperia M is gonna be launched on the second week of august, but there's a catch..


> The senior official further, didn't disclosed any exact figures in terms of the pricing of the handset, however, he did give a hint by saying, "Xperia M would be priced less than Sony Xperia SP." Just for your information, Xperia SP is currently available in the market at* Rs. 22,000, hence GizBot is estimating that when Xperia M would debut in India it might hold a price tag of around Rs 20,000*. Moreover, to interpret the facts and figures, in a speculative fashion, this mid range handset is an option that is intelligently placed between two high end devices viz. Xperia Z Ultra and Honami.
> 
> Read more at: Exclusive: Sony Xperia M Coming to India in Second Week of August 2013 | Sony - Gizbot


WHAT THE F**K SONY !!!!!!

Xperia L is available for as low as 15k with mfg warranty with a slightly better processor , camera and screen and storage.. 
Who the hell will buy Xperia M for 20k


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 31, 2013)

So the Theory stands corrected..No Phone is Perfect..Every Mobile has a flaw or drawback either in specs or in pricing or sometimes, both !!


----------



## ZTR (Aug 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread but according to gizbot  Xperia M is gonna be launched on the second week of august, but there's a catch..
> 
> WHAT THE F**K SONY !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Non sense!

M is a lower model compared to L so how in the world will it priced above L lol?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ Actually now I'm starting to doubt if it will be launched even.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 1, 2013)

^Yes. There is no point in launching M at a price above L.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> ^^ Actually now I'm starting to doubt if it will be launched even.



It will launch for sure, as 


> Mukesh Srivastava, Brand Activation Head - Xperia at Sony India told GizBot that, the mid range Xperia M will hit the Indian markets in the second week of August 2013.
> 
> Read more at: Exclusive: Sony Xperia M Coming to India in Second Week of August 2013 | Sony - Gizbot


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 1, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Non sense!
> 
> M is a lower model compared to L so how in the world will it priced above L lol?



M is almost equivalent to L... but has a more compact design. Also might use a better screen and camera than L, and so could be expensive...


----------



## ZTR (Aug 1, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> M is almost equivalent to L... but has a more compact design. Also might use a better screen and camera than L, and so could be expensive...



M has a inferior chipset,smaller screen,less internal storage and 5mp camera so how is it better than L...?


----------



## Kiss (Aug 1, 2013)

ZTR said:


> M has a inferior chipset,smaller screen,less internal storage and 5mp camera so how is it better than L...?



.....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2013)

ZTR said:


> M has a inferior chipset,smaller screen,less internal storage and 5mp camera so how is it better than L...?



It has a dual SIM support, so the price can be at most equal to Xperia L. Even at that price it will be over priced, but anything more and they are going to have to go the samsung way to sell it.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> It has a dual SIM support, so the price can be at most equal to Xperia L. Even at that price it will be over priced, but anything more and they are going to have to go the samsung way to sell it.



Um M is not a dual sim phone although there will be another version of M with dual sim


----------



## john117 (Aug 8, 2013)

there is a new update for the XL.it seems to fix many of the old niggles with a few new features too.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 8, 2013)

Small apps have been added now


----------



## Kiss (Aug 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Small apps have been added now




Is there a new update for Xperia L??


----------



## theserpent (Aug 8, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Is there a new update for Xperia L??



Yes  
Phone performance,camera quality,esp front camera  has imroved,ram has increased by 5-10 mb

You need to connect your phone to the PC for that

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/175104-sony-xperia-l-review.html#post1987806


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yes
> Phone performance,camera quality,esp front camera  has imroved,ram has increased by 5-10 mb
> 
> You need to connect your phone to the PC for that
> ...



Has touch screen performance improved? My 30 month old budged phone LG Optimus One has better touch screen response than the new Xperia L.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Update Downloaded & installed..apparently, my phone has a total of 210 apps !!! :O
I guess thats including even the stock apps of android 

the new small apps is a cool feature !!.

Front camera performance has been improved by leaps !!!

Phone seemed slow for some time after update, but its back to its usual blazing speed !


----------



## Jripper (Aug 8, 2013)

xda lists these changes.

"*
Changes:
Front camera bug fixed
Back camera bug fixed (Recording in low light rooms fixed)
Added Small Apps
Led light flashes diffrently (No white color for every app)
Battery use is more effiecient
Fixed Storage Problem
Battery bug fixed
MyXperia added
"*

What is the "storage problem/bug that they are referring to?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2013)

Probably SD card problem


----------



## RohanM (Aug 8, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Has touch screen performance improved? My 30 month old budged phone LG Optimus One has better touch screen response than the new Xperia L.



yeah, my old LG P690 [ Optimus Net] Also having good touch response even after 1.5 year.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Regarding storage problem : 

Xperia L wasn't supporting class 10 memory cards earlier..but after this update, a lot of users have posted that class 10 memory cards are now compatible !


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 8, 2013)

DOES xl has a bad toch response ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2013)

nope..not for me afaik..i don't have any bad touch screen responses.. :O..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Update Downloaded & installed..apparently, my phone has a total of 210 apps !!! :O
> I guess thats including even the stock apps of android
> 
> the new small apps is a cool feature !!.
> ...



what was the size of the update and how much time did it take to update?

Edit: Got my answer for the first one from Sony xperia '13 thread.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 9, 2013)

I din't find the touch bad at all


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah..i don't know why everyone's getting the impression that XL's touchscreen is bad... :/


----------



## john117 (Aug 9, 2013)

I updated my Xperia L to 2.17 yesterday,and today,about a few hours ago,my phone lost all signal.

How it happened was weird though-
I first noticed this when i tried to make a call and it wouldn't go through.At that time,the signal bars were full.
Then,i tried to send a text message.Same issue-not delivered,with the signal bars still full.
I thought it could be network issue and put the phone into airplane mode and out of,about 3-4 times.still the signal bars are full,but no call/message was going through.
Fed up,i rebooted the phone twice.Same status!signal meter is showing full,but no calls/messages going through.
Then,after 5 minutes,the signal meter showed no signal-emergency calls only.

then,about half an hour,network came back up and i was able to use the phone as usual.

It couldnt be a provider issue as another phone with the same provider sim worked fine.I also had plenty of talk-time left so,its not an issue of that either.plus,i was in direct line of sight of multiple towers.

for some background-the sim is about 4 years old.plus,to get 3g working on my phone,i had to play with the settings a bit and it could only be activated after my service provider did some hocus-pocus.since then,i got fed up with their ridiculous prices and shifted back to 2g.
The same sim was in use in a hardy nokia1100 and then a Nokia 6020 till a month back,when i got the XL.and never have i faced such an issue before.

Is it a phone issue?I checkedView attachment 11741the battery usage-it shows the network issue in red.

Initially,i neglected this in the battery page-this is not the first time the battery page shows network was dropped.it has happened multiple times before,only-this time,i saw it happen live when i was using the phone.so,its not a sudden issue and has been there for a bit of a while.but its not for a long duration.short periods of signal loss and its back up again.

Another fault i noticed sometimes-when i receive a call-it drops off and i have to dial them back.
However,if i were to make the call,it works just fine.happens very rarely though.

so,do i change the sim or go to the service center?is it a radio/antenna issue?


----------



## lywyre (Aug 10, 2013)

Is your network airtel? I've had similar issues randomly irrespective of my phone.


----------



## john117 (Aug 10, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Is your network airtel? I've had similar issues randomly irrespective of my phone.


Yes it is airtel.I forgot to mention that.

It happened again early in the morning today-as shown by a red line in the battery page.

Another thing i forgot to mention-While the network was lost yesterday,i tried to call my xperia L from a coin booth.and it said-"*this number does not exist!*" .So,it is a sim/provider issue?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 12, 2013)

Update my SXL today..took 4 hours for it to update but at the end very satisfied with the update...camera front has improved a lot...will use it for a while to check for bug fixes..phone is a little bit more smoother than before..a marginal increase in ram is evident...Will see if my battery percentage bug is fixed...sometimes the percentage of battery shown in the home screen used to disappear..hopefully this is fixed



john117 said:


> Another thing i forgot to mention-While the network was lost yesterday,i tried to call my xperia L from a coin booth.and it said-"*this number does not exist!*" .So,it is a sim/provider issue?



Yeah looks like it..check it out with airtel..they may have had some problem on their end


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2013)

i read that the usb cable is also the power cord of the charger for XL. Is it true?

I mean does sony makes seperate chargers incase the usb wire is lost/breaks?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> i read that the usb cable is also the power cord of the charger for XL. Is it true?
> 
> I mean does sony makes seperate chargers incase the usb wire is lost/breaks?



Yes same cable


----------



## Kiss (Aug 13, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Update my SXL today..took 4 hours for it to update but at the end very satisfied with the update...camera front has improved a lot...will use it for a while to check for bug fixes..phone is a little bit more smoother than before..a marginal increase in ram is evident...Will see if my battery percentage bug is fixed...sometimes the percentage of battery shown in the home screen used to disappear..hopefully this is fixed
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah looks like it..check it out with airtel..they may have had some problem on their end




Is the percentage of battery disappearing from home page bug fixed?


----------



## john117 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah looks like it..check it out with airtel..they may have had some problem on their end



going to try port it.lets see how it goes.

apparently xperia M is out.12990rs,for now.maybe it'll come down even more in like 2 months.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Is the percentage of battery disappearing from home page bug fixed?



Yeah@ kiss...been using it for a couple of days and i haven't faced that issue yet..So far so good..
Should also add that the touch response is a bit better..i always did find a difference in touch between my SX SL and L...Its better now...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2013)

john117 said:


> going to try port it.lets see how it goes.
> 
> apparently xperia M is out.12990rs,for now.maybe it'll come down even more in like 2 months.



its 12990 on saholic.. im pretty sure by the time it comes on flipkart and amazon, it shd be around 12k..


----------



## Jripper (Aug 19, 2013)

Bought Xperia L for 16.8k  Damn prices have increased -_- 

Add me to the list of owners  

*i40.tinypic.com/2w4fjw2.jpg

P.S:- Sorry about the pathetic quality. Taken from my nokia 5230


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2013)

Has anyone managed to swap internal to external sd ? if so, pls share your vold.fstab file..


----------



## Empirial (Aug 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> yeah, my old LG P690 [ Optimus Net] Also having good touch response even after 1.5 year.



Sorry I can't agree with you on this


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 28, 2013)

I am not happy with the choppy touchscreen response on my Xperia L. Its good 80% of the time, but the remaining 20% is choppy while dragging or panning webpages or zoomed in photos. Anyone else facing this problem?

Could it be a hardware fault? Should I take the phone to a service center? Do Sony World guys do servicing of phones? Their service centers doing laptop repairs don't seem professional to me. I had taken my laptop there for service, and the experience was not good.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 28, 2013)

Seems like a hardware fault to me since you are the only facing this issue here.


----------



## rish89 (Aug 28, 2013)

Xperia L:
after updating i cannot unpair any paired device from bluetooth.....and not even save any new apn in mobile networks.....Pls help


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2013)

Add me to the Xperia SP club..


----------



## Kiss (Sep 3, 2013)

rish89 said:


> Xperia L:
> after updating i cannot unpair any paired device from bluetooth.....and not even save any new apn in mobile networks.....Pls help




I have got the same problem of Bluetooth... I cannot even send files to any1 using Bluetooth... Please Help any1...


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Planning on buying a new Memory Card for my XL :
This one : SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com

OR

this one : Transcend Memory Card MicroSDHC 16GB Class 10 - Transcend: Flipkart.com

????


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 6, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Planning on buying a new Memory Card for my XL :
> This one : SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
> 
> OR
> ...



I have had very good experience in using Transcend card, but multiple Sandisk cards have failed on me.

All SD cards are generally unreliable, but I would buy Transcend if I was in the market for one...


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello all,

i want to know from people who are using sp . i am looking to buy this device for myself and i want to know what is your opinion after 2-3 months of usage.

this looks the best option in <_ 20k range. but i am concerned about the screen quality and also whether it shows any lag or stutter in normal/heavy usage.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i want to know from people who are using sp . i am looking to buy this device for myself and i want to know what is your opinion after 2-3 months of usage.
> 
> this looks the best option in <_ 20k range. but i am concerned about the screen quality and also whether it shows any lag or stutter in normal/heavy usage.



No lag AFAIK but screen quality is poor wrt viewing angles. Even otherwise, screen is only average. 

Then there is the 8 GB limitation but you can get over it if you root. Plus the camera isn't anything special either.

I'd suggest extending your budget and getting the Lenovo K900 or Google Nexus 4


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 10, 2013)

ok, thanks


----------



## beworld (Sep 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No lag AFAIK but screen quality is poor wrt viewing angles. Even otherwise, screen is only average.
> 
> Then there is the 8 GB limitation but you can get over it if you root. Plus the camera isn't anything special either.
> 
> I'd suggest extending your budget and getting the Lenovo K900 or Google Nexus 4




I don't know exact but will there any problem for rooting X SP with non-removable battery.
 Pls advice.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys can anyone help me with this data problem on my SXL...my data usage statistics show about 180mb consumed in the background by Android OS..how do i stop this


----------



## ZTR (Sep 11, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Guys can anyone help me with this data problem on my SXL...my data usage statistics show about 180mb consumed in the background by Android OS..how do i stop this



Restrict background data


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 19, 2013)

So, Finally Xperia L gives me a serious problem : 

Device memory : 
Total space ( for apps ) : 1.57 gb
Apps : 529 mb
Available:  138 mb  ?????? what happened to the rest ( 1 gb approx ) ??
*i.imgur.com/V2BuPZf.png

what do i do now ??


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> So, Finally Xperia L gives me a serious problem :
> 
> Device memory :
> Total space ( for apps ) : 1.57 gb
> ...



Try to clear cache first..
if that don't work backup your apps and reset your phone and restore your apps


----------



## Jripper (Sep 19, 2013)

Install clean master and regularly clean cache. Chrome cache takes up a lot of space.  So does offline maps and other apps.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I do regularly clean the cache ( clean master ). The problem still exists.
I'll try the factory reset. :/


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 20, 2013)

Why is the total space for apps only 1.57gb when L has 8gb internal memory ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

@Xperia L & SP users: what u did to move apps 2 sd?
provide me the link please 

@theserpent: Add this users in owners list (u missed them  )
*SP:* Woodensniper, ankushkool, Alien, dhiman33
*L:* windchimes, Cool Buddy, ashs1, Jripper


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 24, 2013)

mohit9206 :1.57gb is alloted for appsdata while the remaining memory is available for pics/videos.
I cleaned the cache memory..the storage bug is still present.
So, i took a back-up & performed a factory reset & restored the back-up. All was fine until today, when the problem has reappeared again. A lot of Xperia L users are complaining about this bug. I hope sony solves this problem asap. :/

Zangetsu : If you're referring to moving apps to sd card after rooting - sorry, i haven't rooted my phone yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

what is the latest version of Android running in SP? has Sony released any updates for it?

btw ordered Xperia SP (Black)  from FK (will receive soon)


----------



## RohanM (Sep 27, 2013)

^ XPERIA SP C5303 it is currently on the 12.0.A.2.254 firmware - Android 4.1.2

My friend ordered it from FK & received 2 days ago. Got that free flip cover also, looks sexy. Must say that's a really premium cover.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

thanx..any news if SP gets update in OS?


----------



## RohanM (Sep 27, 2013)

^ Xperia Line: Sony Mobile is currently working on Android 4.3 Jelly Bean for the Xperia Z family, Z Ultra, Z1, Tablet Z and SP and then later on other selected Xperia devices. It is obvious that Sony will choose the Xperia Z line first for Android 4.4 KitKat and the company has a high chance of pushing the newest update to increase selling point.

-          Xperia Z, ZR, ZL

-          Xperia Z Ultra

-          Xperia Z1

-          Xperia Tablet Z

-          *Xperia SP*

Xperia devices running Android 4.1 Jelly Bean were confirmed to get Android 4.3 version, according to Sony Mobile.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 28, 2013)

hi frnds, i've bought new SONY Xperia L 2 days back, iwant want to know whether it is possible to make video call using 3g network,
i am using BSNL Connection. previously i'm using Nokia 5800 and have made video calls with it.

Plz, reply.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sony really needs to fix that battery percentage bug..its annoying as hell...it keeps disappearing in between...


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 3, 2013)

:/ Weekend approaching..time for another factory reset due to the storage error.. 

Damn it sony.. !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

i heard that it is JellyBean restriction which doesn't allow apps to moved to SD card?is it true? or is it Sony Xperia constraint?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 3, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> :/ Weekend approaching..time for another factory reset due to the storage error..
> 
> Damn it sony.. !!


What storage bug

are you on the latest firmware?
and join this group *www.facebook.com/groups/xperiaLdev/
and post your bug there


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah  finally got SP
add me to the owners list 

@Roham: yeah premium cover worth 2k is really good


----------



## RohanM (Oct 4, 2013)

^ Congo.  

_So where's the party tonight _?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^ Congo.
> 
> _So where's the party tonight _?



Thanx

should I update to 12.0.A.2.245 from 12.0.A.1.211 ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 4, 2013)

My Xperia L has developed a major problem. The phone's statusbar and onscreen navigation keys have started crashing. They crash, become unresponsive, and disappear for 30-45 seconds, then reappear to crash again within 5 seconds. The phone has become unusable... Need help...


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What storage bug
> 
> are you on the latest firmware?
> and join this group *www.facebook.com/groups/xperiaLdev/
> and post your bug there



Read post #342 above.
Thanks for the fb group link.  will join.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 6, 2013)

Friend , Any suggesion about good Cover[Flip pouch &  Screen guard  ?  for SP


2) Currently i am using BSNL 3G Mini Sim , Xperia SP uses Micro sim , if i goto bsnl office will they replace mini sim with Micro sim or should i buy cutter and cut ?

3) Any Working Call Recording App ? or like many other droid models support Speaker audio only ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Updated SP to latest version 



Rajesh345 said:


> Friend , Any suggesion about good Cover[Flip pouch &  Screen guard  ?  for SP


SP is bundled with a premium flip cover worth 2k


----------



## theserpent (Oct 7, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> My Xperia L has developed a major problem. The phone's statusbar and onscreen navigation keys have started crashing. They crash, become unresponsive, and disappear for 30-45 seconds, then reappear to crash again within 5 seconds. The phone has become unusable... Need help...



Same here.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Same here.



Factory reset... thats it...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Updated SP to latest version
> 
> 
> SP is bundled with a premium flip cover worth 2k



You mean Cover will be inside BOX ? ie bundlied by Manufracture ? or bundlied by flipkart ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> You mean Cover will be inside BOX ? ie bundlied by Manufracture ? or bundlied by flipkart ?



bundled by SONY even roham got one


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 9, 2013)

Received SP    , its awesome   . Found a new Firmware update 90mb while connecting to Wifi    

also now need to get mini sim card from BSNL 

thank you all for suggession


Spoiler



*s13.postimg.org/n04et0q7r/Screenshot_2013_10_09_21_35_48.png


----------



## theserpent (Oct 10, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Read post #342 above.
> Thanks for the fb group link.  will join.





> I'd also experienced this issue
> try this method, it's work.
> you need a rooted phone to run this app Download
> Install and Open Menu>Batch Actions>Scroll to Manipulate data>Run clear cache for user & system apps>Tick check
> ...



Try this


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

@Rajesh: is that Antutu v3..i got 16348 score in it without memory card


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 10, 2013)

any news whether Xperia L would get an 4.1+ update??


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes Zangetsu  , i got that with latest antutu  without SIM card and memory card but had updates downloading via play stores 

will try doing again


1) BTW first thing my father noted was , in the box it wrote Made in China    . Are all yours made in china also ?


Is there any way to check if it really is original ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> 1) BTW first thing my father noted was , in the box it wrote Made in China    . Are all yours made in china also ?
> 
> Is there any way to check if it really is original ?


Tell your father that almost all tech gadgets are Made in China only (it differs in quality by brand name).
Made in China is often has misconception in public's mind.

There is one app in google play which is used to detect if its orginal or fake (tested for fake Galaxy S4)


CPU / RAM / DEVICE Identifier


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 10, 2013)

@Rajesh345 : just get your sim card cut into micro sim card from any local mobile shop


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 10, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> @Rajesh345 : just get your sim card cut into micro sim card from any local mobile shop




Today cutted from local shop ,  , and also buyed OSB-OTG ,both sim and OTG is working perfectly  

After using HTC explorer my old phone for around a year,  I can clearly see this phone batting the battery, But super smooth browsing and gaming


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

hdknitro said:


> any news whether Xperia L would get an 4.1+ update??



X.M dual is already running 4.2.2,So most probably X.L will directly be updated to 4.3 in the next 4-5 months and 4.4 by q2 or q3 next year


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 12, 2013)

Xperia L needs what kind of SIM card?


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> Xperia L needs what kind of SIM card?



Normal one

M requires micro so does SP


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 14, 2013)

1) Friend , which Root too /method did u guys use ?
2) Unlike htc where when u unroot bootloader(HBoot) still show Re-locked, so is there anything like that ? will manufracture be able to find it is unrooted phone ?
3) which tool is safe to backup my imei (heard for sony phone we need to backup partition cointaning IMEI/mac address etc 
4)Once Rooted, can i go back to stock condition , so i can use offical OS and update ?
5)Is there any chance of bricking ?   [for my old htc explorer , flashed many custom os , firmware, etc and no brick also no1 reported perminent brick in XDA ]  , is this phone also similar?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> 3) which tool is safe to backup my imei (heard for sony phone we need to backup partition cointaning IMEI/mac address etc



heard this first time... why to backup IMEI when its embedded in your Smartphone motherboard PCB


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 15, 2013)

[TOOL] Backup TA v9.8 for Windows [20130928] - xda-developers



one tool found on xda


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 15, 2013)

guys any recommendation on cases for sony xperia L??My current yellow case has discolored badly...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys any recommendation on cases for sony xperia L??My current yellow case has discolored badly...



Get any silicon or hard plastic cover,Avoid those black colored cases,they will end by dirting your phone


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Get any silicon or hard plastic cover,Avoid those black colored cases,they will end by dirting your phone



hmm thanks maan


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmmmm so no Android 4.2.2 for Xperia SP.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rooted and installed CWM Recovery also did TA backup


----------



## kneo (Oct 17, 2013)

Any case/screen guard recommendation for Xperia L. Heard that TPU covers are better than hard shell. Also, would the case show up the curves of this phone? Do they affect NFC at all?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmm so no Android 4.2.2 for Xperia SP.




you mean direct upgrade to 4.3/4.4 ??


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 17, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> you mean direct upgrade to 4.3/4.4 ??



Yes 4.3 in December apparently.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

Sony Xperia L Confirmed to Receive Android 4.3 Update in Mid-November


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

Memory leak problem solved How to solve memory leak problem of Xperia L - xda-developers


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sony Xperia L Confirmed to Receive Android 4.3 Update in Mid-November



Its actually 4.2.. they edited their comment .. any major difference between 4.2 & 4.3 ?? & is it true that we can directly install apps on sd card in 4.2 ??

I just hope they remove the various bugs on xperia L : camera pic quality, memory leak ( will try theserpent's link in some time ), random shutdowns.. 

@ theserpent : i tried the solution, but it didn't work for me...the free space is still a lot less than what it should be..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Its actually 4.2.. they edited their comment .. any major difference between 4.2 & 4.3 ?? & is it true that we can directly install apps on sd card in 4.2 ??
> 
> I just hope they remove the various bugs on xperia L : camera pic quality, memory leak ( will try theserpent's link in some time ), random shutdowns..
> 
> @ theserpent : i tried the solution, but it didn't work for me...the free space is still a lot less than what it should be..



Dam .All hopes on 4.2.2

And,dude join the Xperia L group on facebook,only they can help you out.Just mention your from TDF in that post  like I can find out


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Its actually 4.2.. they edited their comment .. any major difference between 4.2 & 4.3 ?? & is it true that we can directly install apps on sd card in 4.2 ??



Review: Android 4.3&rsquo;s multitude of minor changes future-proofs the platform | Ars Technica


----------



## theserpent (Oct 21, 2013)

Everyone over here,It will be really helpfull if you all willl +1 for Xperia L over here *plus.google.com/s/brinly taylor
Please do it,He has already Made a CM for SP.Now he's confused between L and M.It has to be L.So,Make sure you +1 ONLY X.L


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Everyone over here,It will be really helpfull if you all willl +1 for Xperia L over here *plus.google.com/s/brinly taylor
> Please do it,He has already Made a CM for SP.Now he's confused between L and M.It has to be L.So,Make sure you +1 ONLY X.L



Yes, excellent developer... 

Here is a direct link to the post... In the comments, +1 Xperia L...

*plus.google.com/111440315650679525393/posts/HBd3Mn5aRns


----------



## theserpent (Oct 21, 2013)

LOOL! At Xperia M


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Everyone over here,It will be really helpfull if you all willl +1 for Xperia L over here *plus.google.com/s/brinly taylor
> Please do it,He has already Made a CM for SP.Now he's confused between L and M.It has to be L.So,Make sure you +1 ONLY X.L





AndroidFan said:


> Yes, excellent developer...
> 
> Here is a direct link to the post... In the comments, +1 Xperia L...
> 
> *plus.google.com/111440315650679525393/posts/HBd3Mn5aRns



Good find. +1ed L!

As of now I am loooooooving my Xperia L on Vengeance Kernel + Clean n Tweaked ROM 
Removed Sketch, Movie Editor, UpdateCenter, LWM and XperiaLink too..
No Task killer and other nonsense


----------



## theserpent (Oct 21, 2013)

guys +1 again


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> guys +1 again



Victory... Brinly will develop for Xperia L... 

Cheers!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazing!
Anyway,When 4.2.2 comes X.l would get a huge boost


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2013)

anybody using foldermount?
i used this but after pairing the sdcard0 & sdcard1...i still see the obb save files in sdcard0?


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody using foldermount?
> i used this but after pairing the sdcard0 & sdcard1...i still see the obb save files in sdcard0?



I am using FolderMount to make SuperBeam save files to sdcard1 instead of sdcard0. It works!


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 28, 2013)

Got my Xperia L today will upload pics tomorrow


----------



## kneo (Oct 29, 2013)

What kind of back panels/covers/cases are you guys using for your L? The only ones I can find in stores are the crappy glossy ones or the flip one. Are there any matte soft TPU back cases available anywhere?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 29, 2013)

kneo said:


> What kind of back panels/covers/cases are you guys using for your L? The only ones I can find in stores are the crappy glossy ones or the flip one. Are there any matte soft TPU back cases available anywhere?



I have capdase hard plastic case


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

1. Hows XL's screen as compared to XM ? 
2. L has lower PPI than M ?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 29, 2013)

NEWSFLASH : Looks like the new update for xperia L is out  today !!!
saw the news on xda facebook : *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1424428_10151941137266928_22084161_n.jpg


EDIT : i got the update notification too.. updating now !!! around 700 MB update !! :O


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 29, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> NEWSFLASH : Looks like the new update for xperia L is out  today !!!
> saw the news on xda facebook :
> 
> 
> EDIT : i got the update notification too.. updating now !!! around 700 MB update !! :O



Please review the changes after updating...


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 29, 2013)

New Features ( tip of the iceberg ) : 
1. Android 4.2.2
2. New media apps
3. Transparent touch buttons at bottom.
4. Improved camera performance ( it has ) & additional features/options in camera.
5. New interface.
6. The memory leak bug has been solved finally.showing correct memory now.. ( HOORAY )
7. New Daydream feature ( like screensaver i think )
8. The power management bug has been resolved !!. If you chose stamina mode, estimated standby time is updated..if u choose low battery mode, standby time is updated again. !! ( WOOHOOO )
9. Unfortunately, the move app to SD card option is still unavailable.. hopefully, that should be available sometime later..
10. The small apps have
11. New app installed Xperia Privilege & play games ( redirects us to games section in playstore i think )
12. The roaming problem with docomo is still there..but at this point, i hardly care..

as i said, from initial checkup, this is just the starting.. Maybe some more features are added..
As of now, i'd say this a gr8 update.. 

EDIT : 13. you can now add widgets to your small apps window.


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 29, 2013)

My Xperia L Pics

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0005_zps18b9d649.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0006_zps392548f3.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0004_zps4bb67995.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0003_zps835d8028.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0006_zps7a63673c.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0007_zps96397d50.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0008_zps157b24ce.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Screenshot_2013-10-29-21-37-37_zpsa2e531c7.png

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0002_zpsd005e15d.jpg


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 30, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> New Features ( tip of the iceberg ) :
> 1. Android 4.2.2
> 2. New media apps
> 3. Transparent touch buttons at bottom.
> ...



Any improvement in touchscreen response?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Any improvement in touchscreen response?



The touchscreen always good


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 30, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Any improvement in touchscreen response?



Yup UI is more smooth


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 30, 2013)

when will 4.2.2 released for SP


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> when will 4.2.2 released for SP



No 4.2.2 for SP AFAIK. Direct update to 4.3 in December.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> when will 4.2.2 released for SP



You guys have CM 10.2 and you are complaining?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No 4.2.2 for SP AFAIK. Direct update to 4.3 in December.



Dude,what man you ppl gave us 4.2 without quick toggels


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 30, 2013)

Any improvement in battery backup ???


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 31, 2013)

i am feeling slight improvement on the battery front..
With great update, comes greater bugs & misses.

bugs as of now : 
1. some users complained of multitouch being not resolved. This is not confirmed though. I thought it worked fine..
2. The Transfer to sd card option in storage option in settings causes settings to crash. ( confirmed by a lot of users )
3. not a bug, but i was hoping for quick toggles, but it was absent..
4. move to sd card for apps is absent too.

overall, i am happy with this update.Hopefully, they'll resolve the bugs asap.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 2, 2013)

The amount of RAM available has also increased its now showing 840MB available RAM (in CPUZ)

Please Confirm if USB-OTG support is now up with this update??


----------



## ishan_kkr (Nov 4, 2013)

Is there any working call recorder for Xperia L? Pls. Reply..


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 4, 2013)

I am unable to transfer media to sd card in the storage menu (settings) after the new update. Is it just me or Is this a common problem?


----------



## Dew (Nov 5, 2013)

heyy guys, bought L last week, here's my review.

Sony Xperia L Review | RadioActive

I'm still a newbie at this but hope u'll like it 

Serpent, buddy add me to the list


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 5, 2013)

hdknitro said:


> I am unable to transfer media to sd card in the storage menu (settings) after the new update. Is it just me or Is this a common problem?



Nope it's a bug


----------



## hdknitro (Nov 6, 2013)

hmm, any ideas??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 9, 2013)

i have a small problem...my sony xperia L phone's nfc doesnt seem to work after the update..was working fine before but now its just not ready any nfc tags..be it my sony xperia SL or the sony nfc tags..what should i do?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2013)

bumping it..anyone else facing the prob?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 11, 2013)

Its working fine for me
Try factory reset


----------



## Dew (Nov 17, 2013)

heyy guys, I'm facing a weird issue on my Xperia L.

whenever I zoom an image and move/scroll it, few pixels at the top (around 1cm) moves slower than the rest of display....

same thing happens whiles zooming in browser.

please check if anyone else is having this issue.


----------



## john117 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes,and its reported by many users


----------



## Dew (Nov 17, 2013)

john117 said:


> Yes,and its reported by many users



it there any solution???  or visiting sony support help?? 

can u gimme a link to place where ppl have reported.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 18, 2013)

Bought XPeria L..!! Well I guess I can now officially member of this thread 

I have a question BTW, on A/c I added Facebook and XPeria with Facebook, XPeria with Twitter, and other A/c too.

Now I'm unable to understand how to use XPeria with Facebook instead of normal Facebook app. And the same for Twitter? Can anyone here help me out?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bought XPeria L..!! Well I guess I can now officially member of this thread
> 
> I have a question BTW, on A/c I added Facebook and XPeria with Facebook, XPeria with Twitter, and other A/c too.
> 
> Now I'm unable to understand how to use XPeria with Facebook instead of normal Facebook app. And the same for Twitter? Can anyone here help me out?



No Idea  I disabled the app,Wanted to save some battery


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bought XPeria L..!! Well I guess I can now officially member of this thread
> 
> I have a question BTW, on A/c I added Facebook and XPeria with Facebook, XPeria with Twitter, and other A/c too.
> 
> Now I'm unable to understand how to use XPeria with Facebook instead of normal Facebook app. And the same for Twitter? Can anyone here help me out?



Welcome to the club kirshnandu.sarkar. To officially become a member, you have to record a video ( using xperia L ) of you dancing Gangnam style. Only then, you will be inducted into this prestigious club !!!  

i haven't used "Xperia with facebook " much, but i think, its only used for posting/sharing pics on FB. You can't comment or like other users's posts ( i might be wrong though..).. same for twitter i guess.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 18, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Welcome to the club kirshnandu.sarkar. To officially become a member, you have to record a video ( using xperia L ) of you dancing Gangnam style. Only then, you will be inducted into this prestigious club !!!



Well then, I can add my name myself editing the first post 



> i haven't used "Xperia with facebook " much, but i think, its only used for posting/sharing pics on FB. You can't comment or like other users's posts ( i might be wrong though..).. same for twitter i guess.



My actual concern is when I post from Facebook app, it doesn't shows "posted via Xperia" or something similar to that, which shows on my other friends status updates


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2013)

@Krishna please develop some roms man


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bought XPeria L..!! Well I guess I can now officially member of this thread
> 
> I have a question BTW, on A/c I added Facebook and XPeria with Facebook, XPeria with Twitter, and other A/c too.
> 
> Now I'm unable to understand how to use XPeria with Facebook instead of normal Facebook app. And the same for Twitter? Can anyone here help me out?




found on net ,but meant for Z 

Xperia


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @Krishna please develop some roms man



lol..!! I'm not a ROM developer 



Rajesh345 said:


> found on net ,but meant for Z
> 
> Xperia



Yeah I already saw that 

I shouldn't have updated my L. Chrome browser is not opening, it opens and then closes immediately.


----------



## john117 (Nov 19, 2013)

Uninstall the update.Thats what I did.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 19, 2013)

Fixed it via Factory Reset.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 20, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Fixed it via Factory Reset.




seriously :O
Next time try disabling app, reset defaults or clear data...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> seriously :O
> Next time try disabling app, reset defaults or clear data...



Well I did all those of-course but nothing was positive, but didn't try re-installing it.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

A minor firmware update for X.L might be comming soon


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> A minor firmware update for X.L might be comming soon



Hope so they just resolve vertical cut screen bug..it's too annoying while playing games


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Hope so they just *resolve vertical cut screen bug..*it's too annoying while playing games



What?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Hope so they just resolve vertical cut screen bug..it's too annoying while playing games



How does it look? Screenshot please...

I have not updated Xperia L to 4.2.2 yet... Waiting for Cyanogenmod...


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 21, 2013)

i just happened to glance at the list of users who have xperia L on page1.. 

why isn't me added ??
me is very sad and angry !!
me smashes things !!!


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have 2 Sony of which one is Xperia just the best phones around.
With google out to launch their new moto range i am wondering what will be in for us on the sony side.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 21, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> I have 2 Sony of which one is Xperia just the best phones around.
> With google out to launch their new moto range i am wondering what will be in for us on the sony side.



We will be getting this from sony side : 


Spoiler



*memecrunch.com/meme/SDTW/babaji-ka-thullu/image.png


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 22, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> We will be getting this from sony side
> *memecrunch.com/meme/SDTW/babaji-ka-thullu/image.png



like most samsung phones owner get


----------



## sushovan (Nov 22, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> I have 2 Sony of which one is Xperia just the best phones around.
> With google out to launch their new moto range i am wondering what will be in for us on the sony side.



Both sony handsets must have been gifted to you by croma, aint? 

and Im sure you will post the following on Future Moto G thread too : 

" I have 2 Google of which one is Moto  just the best phones around.
With Sony out to launch their new Xperia 2014 range i am wondering what will be in for us on the moto side.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2013)

Xperia SP Android 4.4 update confirmed officially 

*www.xperiablog.net/2013/11/21/sony...eria-sp-xperia-t-tx-v-zr-under-investigation/


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia SP Android 4.4 update confirmed officially
> 
> Sony hints Android 4.4 KitKat to hit Xperia SP; Xperia T, TX, V, ZR “Under Investigation” | Xperia Blog


    Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu SONY

@Random wth is sony's problem?Why no 4.4 for xperia L? I'm so sure they will skip it


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu SONY
> 
> @Random wth is sony's problem?Why no 4.4 for xperia L? I'm so sure they will skip it



LOL chill  

It would get it, but late.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2013)

If they don't I'm gona f**king bring sony's rating down 

They silently killled Xperia S


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 22, 2013)

very less chances of L for 4.4 
and with their modded UI you wont see anything updated


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If they don't I'm gona f**king bring sony's rating down
> 
> They silently killled Xperia S



Xperia S was not Sony's fault. Qualcomm abandoned the S3 chipset 4.1 onwards and hence no phone running Snapdragon S3 could be updated any further as it would require the OEM to make the drivers themselves, which is almost impossible.


----------



## Dew (Nov 23, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Hope so they just resolve vertical cut screen bug..it's too annoying while playing games



what is it Shrey?  Is it the slower pixels around 1cm at top of the screen.. and is visible whenever there's movement on screen.

Is it something serious? hardware or software?  any idea?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 23, 2013)

Dew said:


> what is it Shrey?  Is it the slower pixels around 1cm at top of the screen.. and is visible whenever there's movement on screen.
> 
> Is it something serious? hardware or software?  any idea?



Will post a video tonight about that.


----------



## Dew (Nov 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i just happened to glance at the list of users who have xperia L on page1..
> 
> why isn't me added ??
> me is very sad and angry !!
> me smashes things !!!



ha ha......   Serpent add us buddy 



shreymittal said:


> Will post a video tonight about that.



cool that'll help.....  Btw I went to a local store to check if this issue is common on Xperia L, but the phone at the store was fine.  No sign of any such Cut. :-/

Did you have this problem after 4.2.2 update or was there with 4.1.2 too.


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am using Xperia L, tried many call recorders, none of them working...Please suggest.. 

Xperia L does not support class 10 card..Is it true?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Nov 26, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> Xperia L does not support class 10 card..Is it true?



Dear I'm using Sony class 10 memory card. So,  xperia l supports that. I also used sd benchmark tool it verifies that it supports class 10 memory card.


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 26, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> Xperia L does not support class 10 card..Is it true?



Even me using SanDisk 16GB class 10


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 26, 2013)

The earliest firmwares of Xperia L didn't support class 10 cards. but, after the .26 update, they work fine !


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks...Ashok Verma, shreymittal, ashs1 ..for clearing my doubt...


----------



## Ashok Verma (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not able to use swipe and share feature of Panasonic tv remote 2 app. After update my xperia l. Before update I'm able to do that. Anyone having any idea about the same. Kindly reply.


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought 32GB microsd card...How to transfer all data including applications into SD card??
I tried settings>storage>transfer data to SD card....I am getting this message...Unfortunately..Settings has stopped


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 30, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> I bought 32GB microsd card...How to transfer all data including applications into SD card??
> I tried settings>storage>transfer data to SD card....I am getting this message...Unfortunately..Settings has stopped



yeah..thats a major bug in 4.2.2. Hopefully, they'll release a bug-free version asap..
randomuser111 : any news on updates for Xl ??  

btw.. You can either manually move the files using filemanager/PC..Also, i think i've read on xda forums that this problem can be solved by rooting.. :O


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 30, 2013)

ROM on Xperia L is buggy as hell... Now all the google apps on my Xperia L are crashing... Can't even use Google chrome... really awful ROM. And so little developer support, there is nothing that can be done. Samsung is miles ahead of Sony in this race... Even the lowly Galaxy Core, which has poor specs compared to Xperia L, works a lot better...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If they don't I'm gona f**king bring sony's rating down


You can barely differentiate between your and you're. How can you bring Sony's _reputation_ down?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 1, 2013)

I was really hoping that Sony would release Android 4.3 for Xperia L, but all announcements only come for Xperia SP.
Anyways, 5 months today since I bought my Xperia and I'm really enjoying it. It's a very sturdy phone and I haven't encountered many bugs (some people seem to have encountered though).
I've faced only 2 bugs regularly
1. Phone freezing while turning on wi-fi or tethering
2. Phone restarting frequently when battery is below 15%

Otherwise I think it's a pretty good phone. I've customized it according to my liking using Nova Launcher and Start lockscreen app. The number and quality of apps on android is amazing, always keep discovering new stuff.


----------



## Dew (Dec 2, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Will post a video tonight about that.



Any update on this pal 

Just wanna know whether its a software or hardware, 'll go to the service center if its hardware and not a software bug.


----------



## chandan3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sp has software lagging pro is it true,in sp can i tranfer data from phone to sd card


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 2, 2013)

Dew said:


> Any update on this pal
> 
> Just wanna know whether its a software or hardware, 'll go to the service center if its hardware and not a software bug.



Here is the bug related video


----------



## Dew (Dec 4, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Here is the bug related video



Thanks buddy, thts exactly the problem. 

If you find any solution, do share it


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 7, 2013)

I have Xperia L bought in June.

As I have mentioned earlier in this thread, my phone hangs whenever I turn on WI-fi or portable hotspot. The problem has become more serious lately. Earlier it took only a minute or so before my phone would become responsive again, but now it takes almost 5 minutes. 5 minutes just to turn on wi-fi. I haven't seen this problem in any other phone. Should I take it to the service center?


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> I have Xperia L bought in June.
> 
> As I have mentioned earlier in this thread, my phone hangs whenever I turn on WI-fi or portable hotspot. The problem has become more serious lately. Earlier it took only a minute or so before my phone would become responsive again, but now it takes almost 5 minutes. 5 minutes just to turn on wi-fi. I haven't seen this problem in any other phone. Should I take it to the service center?



Yes, you should. They will probably just factory reset your phone, or try to install updates. But you should atleast try...


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 7, 2013)

their will be a 4.2.2 update fix patch coming soon


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 7, 2013)

The big question here is...  When??!??.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 7, 2013)

Check this out - xda-developers - View Single Post - ROM Development Discussion

Brinly Taylor is going to start work on Xperia L port to Cyanogenmod 10.2 soon (Android 4.3.1)


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> I have Xperia L bought in June.
> 
> As I have mentioned earlier in this thread, my phone hangs whenever I turn on WI-fi or portable hotspot. The problem has become more serious lately. Earlier it took only a minute or so before my phone would become responsive again, but now it takes almost 5 minutes. 5 minutes just to turn on wi-fi. I haven't seen this problem in any other phone. Should I take it to the service center?



Although you might have already tried it earlier- Pressing the power button makes my phone responsive again when it hangs.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2013)

AOSP Image/codes released for X.L,Z,S and 2 more 
X.SP is not Included


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> AOSP Image/codes released for X.L,Z,S and 2 more
> X.SP is not Included



Yes, very good news for Xperia L... AOSP... 

Sony Pushes Envelope of Developer Friendliness Once Again, AOSP KitKat for Various Xperia Devices – xda-developers


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2013)

BTW more shocking news.
4.4.1 AOSP has been released only for X.L.I repeat ONLY FOR X.L


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 13, 2013)

When it will be available for updating device officially by Sony...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> When it will be available for updating device officially by Sony...



It wont,it's an AOSP Image,you will need to root your phone and flash a custom rom


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 13, 2013)

What does that mean??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> What does that mean??



*A*ndroid *O*pen *S*ource *P*roject


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 13, 2013)

Bluetooth still does not work on Xperia L AOSP. And there might be a few more bugs. Hopefully they will be sorted out and we get a fully working CM11 for Xperia L soon...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Bluetooth still does not work on Xperia L AOSP. And there might be a few more bugs. Hopefully they will be sorted out and we get a fully working CM11 for Xperia L soon...



Yes hope so.
Meanwhile maybe sony might release AOSP for X.SP too


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 19, 2013)

When Sony will announce upgrade firmware for xperia L


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good screen guard for xperia L that can be bought online (flipkart or amazon)..


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 21, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> Can anyone suggest a good screen guard for xperia L that can be bought online (flipkart or amazon)..



Get Molife Screen guard from flipkart


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 21, 2013)

*www.flipkart.com/molife-m-sl-soxpe...id=ACCDHAPDMKMKMSHQ&otracker=browse&pageNum=1


----------



## arkkrish (Dec 23, 2013)

I just bought Xperia L for 15,900. Please suggest a good flip cover or cases. Looks are most important.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi randomuser111 , Do you have any information about 4.3 update in SP ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 23, 2013)

Should come in the next few days


----------



## vgowtham97 (Dec 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Should come in the next few days



That's what Sony is also saying for the past one month..!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 23, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> That's what Sony is also saying for the past one month..!!



Before 31st December 2013


----------



## vgowtham97 (Dec 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Before 31st December 2013



R u sure bro.?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 23, 2013)

any news on xperia L ? we feel abandoned..


----------



## Ashok Verma (Dec 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> any news on xperia L ? we feel abandoned..



Me too


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> any news on xperia L ? we feel abandoned..



Yes another firmware has been certified


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 24, 2013)

SP 4.3 certified 

Xperia SP Android 4.3 firmware certified with build 12.1.A.0.253 | Xperia Blog

Should roll  out from 30th onwards 

ashs1, haven't heard anything about L.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Dec 24, 2013)

Xperia L new firmware certified with build 15.3.A.1.12 – could it be Android 4.3? | Xperia Blog


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 28, 2013)

I posted about a problem with Wi-fi on my phone, the phone was freezing on turning on Wi-fi. Just so that other people who might be facing this problem may know, I reset my phone to factory settings and the problem was solved.
The process did involve lot of backing up and restoring data and took almost a full day, but it was worth it.

BTW, after the reset I'm getting notification about update with build number 15.3.A.0.26. It has android 4.2. Should I update? Lots of people seem to be complaining of problems after updating?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 28, 2013)

@coolbuddy : 

15.3.A.0.26 has 2 main bugs : 

1. Transfer to sd card option does not work.
2. Many users have complained of screen flickering issue.

Apart, from these two major bugs, there is not much to complain about this update. Personally, i find there's a lot of improvement in camera pic quality after this update. Auto-Scene Recog & burst mode have been added ( love both these features ).
Pics are bit much sharper than it was in the previous update.

I'd say , go ahead & update it with 15.3.A.0.26 as it has been posted in the Xperia L official forums that another update will be released soon to fix the above bugs.

NOTE : After updating, Please ensure you perform a factory reset *( a must )*. If you don't perform a factory reset, you could face some problems like : missing certain small apps; Hence, Always  factory reset after every system update.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh! did a factory reset just last week, not in a mood for another one so soon. Will update some time later.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone facing issues with Camera? I found it much worse than my previous Lumia 620. Also sometimes while clicking photos, picture capturing is not sync'd with flash. What I mean is, say flash glows and the picture gets captured after it turns off which results in dark picture.

Yeah, I have tried pressing the camera button lightly, which makes the flash glow and focus, and after pressing it fully, the flash glows off and the picture is captured.

In some cases, it's more idiotic, like 1. Flash Glows, 2. Flash Turns off, 3. Picture captures, 4. Flash Glows again. This flash blinking sync problem with capturing is from day 1.

Can't say anything about what was before update, as I updated it on day 1.

Also I don't understand, how peoples on various reviews rates L's camera as one of the best or giving good rating? It's nothing compared to my previous 14k 620.

Even pictures in normal light, are not as sharp or clarity that my L620 had. On L620 after clicking picture, I can zoom on it on PC 2x - 3x. But here, on XL, on single zoom I can notice the pixels and all.

(Sorry, for my bad english, hope you guys get what I'm trying to say)

What I want to know is, am I missing something? Is there some setting or anything? Because the sample photos I see in reviews not even closer to my XL. To me it looks like they were taken with L620


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

^^ you can use any third party app!!
Try Focal or Camera Zoom FX
See whether the problem persist or not


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 29, 2013)

The latest update has indeed messed up the flash&pic capturing sync. ( Don't worry, this problem not isolated to you ). Flash is almost useless during night. It works good if you're taking macro pics, but its horrible during infinity mode.
I don't know which review you've read before buying XL, but imo, it performs a bit low for an Exmor RS lens. ( decent for most usage..i don't understand why sony advertised this as a mid-ranger camera-powerhouse ).

Hopefully, the picture processing algorithms are revised with the upcoming update.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for confirming. Will check with 3rd party apps


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2013)

Be ready-ROOT your phones,Unlock their bootloaders,CM 11 will be up by tonight or tomo


----------



## viruss (Dec 30, 2013)

Got my first Android phone Xperia L @ 15400 with 4 GB Memory card + Goft vouchers worth 25K ..
need to install best apps using apk. can somebody post it .

Question >> after inserting my sim in new xperia L it always shows Roaming Network. While same sim in my old Sont w810i shows home network. Why ?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

viruss said:


> need to install best apps using apk. can somebody post it



I am using THIS  also look at this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

viruss said:


> Got my first Android phone Xperia L @ 15400 *with 4 gb RAM *+ Goft vouchers worth 25K ..
> need to install best apps using apk. can somebody post it .
> 
> Question >> after inserting my sim in new xperia L it always shows Roaming Network. While same sim in my old Sont w810i shows home network. Why ?



I want this too


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 30, 2013)

i think he bought the ram sticks for his pc.  

@krishnandu.sarkar : i told them that you were not happy with xperia L's camera performance. They got scared & released the update today. lets hope the performance gets better. 

New update (15.3.A.1.12) has just been released...its a bug fix update. ( not 4.3 or 4.4  )

Downloading now..20mb finished out of 695.7 mb :/


----------



## sushovan (Dec 31, 2013)

The new update has fixed all stupid camera bugs and the SD card removed bug too it seems


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 1, 2014)

Not getting the OTA Update yet. Is it recommended to update via PC Companion? Any risk of voiding warranty?


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 1, 2014)

@krishnandu.sarkar

ota update will probably be released some time later.. I can assure you there is No risk in updating via pc companion.  Warranty is not voided if you update via pc companion.

You can also update the phone through this : Update service - Sony Smartphones (India)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2014)

u guys got the update already??


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yup..update is available in india..updated my XL asap.

Thankfully, the transfer to SD card bug is solved.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. Updated mine too 

Well, the camera and flash sync issue is still there, not yet fixed. Capturing a pic in dark, comes totally black.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2014)

Updated mine now..camera performance still seem the same to me.Got a new theme named quartz but other than that, i haven't noticed any changes.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 7, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks a lot guys. Updated mine too
> 
> Well, the camera and flash sync issue is still there, not yet fixed. Capturing a pic in dark, comes totally black.



Try VSCO


----------



## Dew (Jan 8, 2014)

OTA is available too now (40.8 MB). 'll update today.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 17, 2014)

> We hear you re: JB 4.3 for #Xperia T, TX, V, SP - we’re making final preps & will start rolling from end Jan / early Feb


sony sp update almost there


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> > We hear you re: JB 4.3 for #*Xperia T, TX, V,* SP - we’re making final preps & will start rolling from end Jan / early Feb
> 
> 
> sony sp update almost there


Were these even launched in India?


----------



## Dew (Jan 24, 2014)

updated to 15.3.A.1.14 via OTA, the proximity sensor issue (the red light use to glow all the time) is gone  .
There was a 14MB walkman update too.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dew said:


> updated to 15.3.A.1.14 via OTA, the proximity sensor issue (the red light use to glow all the time) is gone  .
> There was a 14MB walkman update too.



Erm the red light is still glowing in my phone for some reason. Can others confirm if the red light has gone?


----------



## shreymittal (Jan 29, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Erm the red light is still glowing in my phone for some reason. Can others confirm if the red light has gone?



Yup bug is still there..I'm gonna sell this phone for another


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine problem resolved, you need to do a factory reset after updating...


----------



## jatin_arora (Mar 6, 2014)

please suggest a good screen guard for xperia L..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

this one looks to have good reviews:- Molife M-SL-SOXPERIA L Screen Guard for Sony Xperia L - Molife: Flipkart.com

you can try gadgetshieldz also.will be a bit costly


----------



## Ashok Verma (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes go for it... I'm using it. It's the perfect one


----------



## Aakarshan (May 10, 2014)

I want to know that how much memory is available to install apps in Xperia SP.i want to tell you that My Xperia E quote that it gives 1.8Gb out 4Gb but it gives me only 1 Gb of free memory even after i deleted Demo videos and songs.

I don't know where is the all 0.8 GB is gone?So how much memory SP gives you to install apps in real.


----------



## rish1 (May 17, 2014)

Xperia L to get updated to 4.3
Xperia C to get updated to 4.3
Xperia Sp to get updated to 4.4

by june -july

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Sony-Xperia-KitKat-Schedule.jpg?2cf585p


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

too much late and unfair for Xperia L users, the phone can run cm11 now.


----------



## ashs1 (May 18, 2014)

really disappointed with sony..after releasing so many bug-filled updates for Xperia L, i thought they might atleast update XL to 4.4.. :/


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> too much late and unfair for Xperia L users, the phone can run cm11 now.




after buying  SP in dec now looking at price it reduced greatly   around 17k in flipkart


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> too much late and unfair for Xperia L users, the phone can run cm11 now.



Are you running on CM11?

XDA developer says, it have some problem with GPS. If you are on CM11, can you please elaborate what's the exact problem with GPS? Also any other bugs that you are facing?


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Are you running on CM11?
> 
> XDA developer says, it have some problem with GPS. If you are on CM11, can you please elaborate what's the exact problem with GPS? Also any other bugs that you are facing?



CM11> Xperia L 4.2.2.
Gps works okay..Trust me CM11 is much more smooth and stable than 4.2.2 

*Cons of CM11*

SQ is not as great of stock ROM
Camera isn't that great either


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2014)

theserpent said:


> CM11> Xperia L 4.2.2.
> Gps works okay..Trust me CM11 is much more smooth and stable than 4.2.2
> 
> *Cons of CM11*
> ...



Thanks a lot for the feedback. 

SQ doesn't matters much to me, as I don't listen to songs much.

So for how long you are using this ROM? Any other downsides you facing?


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks a lot for the feedback.
> 
> SQ doesn't matters much to me, as I don't listen to songs much.
> 
> So for how long you are using this ROM? Any other downsides you facing?


Using it from the past two weeks

- - - Updated - - -

It's by far the best rom


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Are you running on CM11?
> 
> XDA developer says, it have some problem with GPS. If you are on CM11, can you please elaborate what's the exact problem with GPS? Also any other bugs that you are facing?



i don't have xperia L. 
and i'm using Paranoid Android 4.0 beta 6 (better than PA 4.3 or latest releases IMO). also CM11 kernel doesn't supports HDR camera mode.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Using it from the past two weeks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's by far the best rom



Thanks for the feedback


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i don't have xperia L.
> and i'm using Paranoid Android 4.0 beta 6 (better than PA 4.3 or latest releases IMO). also CM11 kernel doesn't supports HDR camera mode.



It does  now

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks for the feedback



Check out all the ROMS,flash the one that meets your needs.
If you are flashing CM11...Flash FX319,The next major change will come after a month as Varun chitre(cm 11 developer for XL) is busy,but fxp nightlies will release still then


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> It does  now



 since when? please give a link.

afaik, cm11 uses gproj kernel which lacks hdr.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> since when? please give a link.
> 
> afaik, cm11 uses gproj kernel which lacks hdr.



No link I myself saw it in my phone


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Check out all the ROMS,flash the one that meets your needs.
> If you are flashing CM11...Flash FX319,The next major change will come after a month as Varun chitre(cm 11 developer for XL) is busy,but fxp nightlies will release still then



Got it. Thanks


----------



## Ashok Verma (May 28, 2014)

New firmware update out for Sony Xperia L 15.3.A.1.17


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2014)

Updating it right now


----------



## ashs1 (May 29, 2014)

The new firmware update ( 15.3.A.1.17 ) is now available both on PC suite( ~680 mb ) & OTA( ~19mb ).
If you guys feel if there's any good/bad changes/bugs in the new firmware, pls post here 
.
btw, check out the versions of the album, movies & walkman app after the update. You should have received an OTA update for these as well
.The latest versions are : 

Walkman : 8.3.A.0.7
Album : 6.1.A.0.14 
Movies : 7.0.A.0.8


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2014)

Well for now I can only see that camera flash and pic sync is not yet fixed.


----------



## ashs1 (May 30, 2014)

Camera sync hasn't improved ?? a lot of guys mentioned on fb that the camera is better, the RAM management is also better, but the battery backup has reduced..
did u factory reset after updating to the new build ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Camera sync hasn't improved ?? a lot of guys mentioned on fb that the camera is better, the RAM management is also better, but the battery backup has reduced..
> did u factory reset after updating to the new build ??



Nope.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well for now I can only see that camera flash and pic sync is not yet fixed.



Agreed...no change since last update..same issues with cam


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 23, 2014)

Can we connect pendrive with Xperia L...!?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> Can we connect pendrive with Xperia L...!?



I don't think L supports OTG. May be rooted phones can do that using apps.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 24, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't think L supports OTG. May be rooted phones can do that using apps.


Thanks.. For a prompt and kind reply..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 24, 2014)

Which one to choose? Xperia SP or Nexus 4?

XSP:
Bigger battery, microSD support, OTG, getting it cheaper by 2k, but weaker processor and only 1GB RAM.

Nexus 4:
More powerful processor, 2 GB RAM, but no expandable storage, faulty OTG, and shorter standby time.

Have you found SP's processor and RAM to be enough? I will be running skype, gmail, and a few more IM like apps all the time, plus some tabs open in the browser, and maybe occasional gaming.

In short how much difference in performance do Nexus 4's processor and RAM make? Only this is stopping me from buying SP over N4.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 24, 2014)

Nexus line is always better option than any other product, considering it's advantages. You'll get Kitkat instantly.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't care for quick updates. There's always CM and XDA. I'm more concerned with performance difference due to the different CPU and RAM. Repeating myself, how much difference in performance do Nexus 4's processor and RAM make?


----------



## sushovan (Jun 25, 2014)

Doesn't make much difference. I have seen N4 to struggle with MC4 or even real racing 3 at times. also The build quality of N4 is worse than Samsung phones, and its battery is horrible. For me, there is no use of  gimmicky updates if a smartphone lacks in basic aspects like Build Quality, memory, battery backup, optimization etc. even Moto G is hundred times better choice than N4.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 25, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Which one to choose? Xperia SP or Nexus 4?
> 
> XSP:
> Bigger battery, microSD support, OTG, getting it cheaper by 2k, but weaker processor and only 1GB RAM.
> ...



Stock Nexus 4 has issues... I would certainly consider it average quality hardware. The screen on Nexus 4 is definitely better than Xperia SP. But thermal throttling is a big issue. Camera is average. Battery life is average. Nothing a custom kernel cannot fix...

Nexus phones are easier to root, and have excellent developer support. So that makes things easier.

I would be reluctant to buy a Nexus 4 though. My sister has one (still stock android), and it is not good.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 25, 2014)

So Xperia SP can do all this without lag?


> I will be running skype, gmail, and a few more IM like apps all the time, plus some tabs open in the browser, and maybe occasional gaming.


----------



## sushovan (Jun 25, 2014)

It should do all these without lag,  provided that you install a debloated rom/custom kernel or remove Sony crap from rom which wouldn't be an issue since you are not concerned with warranty. Also the browser should be a proper one,  not something like Chrome which is more intensive than Six gun, Asphalt 8


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2014)

Has any SP user used the PS2 wireless controller with it? 
It's not made by Sony but endorsed by and branded as Sony. And no its not just a cheap replica. Available pretty cheap though.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys ! 
Anyone experiencing lags over Xperia SP ? I have very much lags on my mobile..  SO I wanted to know whether my phone is faulty or every phone is the same.. ???


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 4, 2014)

So I received my Xperia SP yesterday, and it has Android 4.1.2 installed. I have a few queries to its long-time owners:

I want to backup the ROM, in case I am fooling around and brick it. *Is there a way to backup the ROM (or the TA partition, right?) without rooting the phone?* I want to try the vanilla experience for a while. If not, what's the safe way to root without messing up the TA partition and losing the unique keys?

Also should I upgrade the ROM? Many people have complained about the phone getting slow after upgrading. Also, I read, in newer versions it becomes impossible to root without unlocking the bootloader, which will result in loss of DRM keys, removing some features.

I am unable to transfer files to my XSP via USB. The progress bar just freezes. It shows itself as a media device and I haven't found any option to set is as mass storage. Please note I haven't put any microSD card in it yet. What to do?

Oh and some app recommendations would be nice too.

Is that McAfee app necessary?

Anyone tried encryption? Does it affect perform a big factor?

I'm thinking of buying a transparent TPU case for the phone. Anyone knows where I can get one online?

Any other advice to a new owner is welcome too.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 4, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> So I received my Xperia SP yesterday, and it has Android 4.1.2 installed. I have a few queries to its long-time owners:
> 
> I want to backup the ROM, in case I am fooling around and brick it. *Is there a way to backup the ROM (or the TA partition, right?) without rooting the phone?* I want to try the vanilla experience for a while. If not, what's the safe way to root without messing up the TA partition and losing the unique keys?
> 
> ...


You could easily back up your current rom by using rom manager or by using clock work mod. 

Easiest way to one click root any android device is by using apps such as towelroot or kingoroot. Please note that it might not be the safest method, but you have less chances of bricking your device.  Also note that, this only roots your device. So if you want to install custom firmware or kernels, you need to unlock you bootloader first.

Oh, I forgot to tell you that I also need transparent case for my Xperia sp☺


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 6, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> You could easily back up your current rom by using rom manager or by using clock work mod.
> 
> Easiest way to one click root any android device is by using apps such as towelroot or kingoroot. Please note that it might not be the safest method, but you have less chances of bricking your device.  Also note that, this only roots your device. So if you want to install custom firmware or kernels, you need to unlock you bootloader first.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to tell you that I also need transparent case for my Xperia sp☺


I can't unlock the bootloader without backing up first, or else I'll lose phone's unique drm keys.

- - - Updated - - -



Chetan1991 said:


> So I received my Xperia SP yesterday, and it has Android 4.1.2 installed. I have a few queries to its long-time owners:
> 
> I want to backup the ROM, in case I am fooling around and brick it. *Is there a way to backup the ROM (or the TA partition, right?) without rooting the phone?* I want to try the vanilla experience for a while. If not, what's the safe way to root without messing up the TA partition and losing the unique keys?
> 
> ...



Bump....


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> I can't unlock the bootloader without backing up first, or else I'll lose phone's unique drm keys.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


You'll get all your answers in your device specific xda thread...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi L Users, Which (Custom) ROM are you using? I took a look at the available ones in XDA, but none seems to be stable except AOKP. How's CM11 by varun.chitre?

I was thinking of about installing this ROM. Can anyone please let me know whether it's stable and have any bugs? Because I don't see the list of bugs in the ROM Development page.

Also, when I visit Unrestrict.li | FreeXperia Project | Unrestricting your links! and change the Version to CM11, Release FXP 303 (selected by default) and there are multiple files on the dropdown dogo hayabusa, honami etc.

So I'm not able to get which one should I download? What's the different between those files?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, it is a crappy phone. But Cyanogenmod along with ThunderZap 4.6 kernel, and SGS Touchscreen Booster app can make a little difference...



After flashing PA and going back to CM ruined my phone compeltly  Contacts got messed up some contacts Somehow merged with others.
I will check out that kernel in about 2 weeks or so 


Sony abanonded our xperia L after releasing buggy update's.|
If i get a chance i will sell this phone and get a moto g/xiaomi Mi3 or maybe a Xolo hive

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hi L Users, Which (Custom) ROM are you using? I took a look at the available ones in XDA, but none seems to be stable except AOKP. How's CM11 by varun.chitre?
> 
> I was thinking of about installing this ROM. Can anyone please let me know whether it's stable and have any bugs? Because I don't see the list of bugs in the ROM Development page.
> 
> ...


that site is dead theres a new site now.
FXP ones are okay...but as you use you will find its buggy as hell I hate THIS PHONE NOW ,  I loved my X.L even more when I flashed CM11 but now with new builts phone has become a bit laggy,Power button is @##$%#^ up

- - - Updated - - -

*fxpblog.co/

- - - Updated - - -

WOW! Official omni rom  lets hope this is better than CM ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 21, 2014)

so, now that my xperia L is officially out of warranty, i've been thinking of rooting the phone & installing  a 4.4 ROM.
Can anyone plz plz help me through this process step by step ??I have never rooted a phone yet.. ALL I request is that pls have a great deal of patience. 
I tried PM'ing some members in xda but didn't get favourable replies :/

Firstly : 
Which is the most stable rom as of now ?( i am guessing CM11).
My requirements : should be buttery-smooth, pleasing to the eye & good camera performance.( The camera performance in the stock ROM was not very good ).

Secondly,
What are the tools/softwares that i should download for this process ?
atm, i know these are required : 
1. Android SDK tools : Android SDK | Android Developers
2. Custom ROM files 
3. Original ROM Files ( in case i need to revert back ?)
4. any other ????

I ,once again, request members to be pls ignore my n00bish attitude.

Thanks.


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Hey guys !
> Anyone experiencing lags over Xperia SP ? I have very much lags on my mobile..  SO I wanted to know whether my phone is faulty or every phone is the same.. ???



Use a different luncher Xperia launchers are laggy.You can try google luncher available in XDA.


----------



## Jripper (Aug 23, 2014)

It has been so frustrating owning the Xperia L :\
Development is so slow  and thanks to sony, we get no proper updates either. The updates that we do get ruin the camera quality further and CM11 and almost all other custom ROMs have some feature which doesn't work.
Will wait for development options before owning another phone.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 23, 2014)

Jripper said:


> It has been so frustrating owning the Xperia L :\
> Development is so slow  and thanks to sony, we get no proper updates either. The updates that we do get ruin the camera quality further and CM11 and almost all other custom ROMs have some feature which doesn't work.
> Will wait for development options before owning another phone.



If you want good developer support for a phone, you don't have to look any further than a Nexus device...


----------



## rish1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sony Xperia M, L and SP to stay at Jelly Bean - GSMArena.com news

SP should have been on kitkat by now, after 6 months of investigation they decided to abandon it  .. and xperia l should have been on 4.3 if xperia M also has it... very bad Move sony


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2014)

&%^$%#^$# !!! 
Xperia L was uncermoniously abandoned !!! Instead of removing bugs with the updates, they added some more. 
*Bad experience with Sony*. :/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 10, 2014)

this is my last sony phone ever. I had two horrid experience with sony phones. Never Again


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 11, 2014)

They don't want to build brand loyalty. They are making the same mistake that HTC made. They don't understand the difference between themselves and Samsung. Samsung's buyers are the general masses who generally do not care about updates or anything. But Sony buyers are generally the ones who put some thought into buying their phones. If they don't reward their customers, most of them are likely to move to alternatives like Moto.

I for one, will not buy a Sony phone next time coz now I know that I'll never get any updates. 4.3 was released somewhere around 6 months after the release of Xperia L. If they don't support their phones for even that long, then these phone don't deserve to be bought.

I hope Sony's listening. Coz anyways it will be a long time before any other phone from their stable is loved as much as SP and L.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone got a minor update?


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 24, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Anyone got a minor update?



Is your phone still on 4.3?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Naah i have Sony Xperia L..Still on 4.2.2..Got a minor update OTA. Version 15.3.A.1.17


----------



## Minion (Oct 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> After flashing PA and going back to CM ruined my phone compeltly  Contacts got messed up some contacts Somehow merged with others.
> I will check out that kernel in about 2 weeks or so
> 
> 
> ...



CM is crap people face lot of problem after installing it.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2014)

Bye Xperia L, And hello Moto G


----------



## donga (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, Sony Xperia L C2104 is the best phone as of now... the 4.3 screen size is enough for watching anything on a larger screen, and the 1GHz processor also works perfectly for fast internet browsing, playing music etc...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 29, 2014)

Bored with Custom ROM. Going back to Stock Firmware..!! But Camera performance and App Storage is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2014)

donga said:


> Well, *Sony Xperia L C2104 is the best phone as of now..*. the 4.3 screen size is enough for watching anything on a larger screen, and the 1GHz processor also works perfectly for fast internet browsing, playing music etc...



Lol, No.There are much better options now


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 30, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Lol, No.There are much better options now


Yes, but only until you are willing to spend a lot of money..


----------

